# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  القوانين المصرفية السورية

## هيثم الفقى

قانون المصارف الخاصة - رقم 28 لعام 2001 
قانون المصارف الخاصة
رقم 28 لعام 2001

مادة/1/ يجوز تأسيس مصارف على شكل شركات مساهمة مغفلة سورية خاصة أو على شكل شركات مشتركة مساهمة مغفلة سورية يساهم فيها القطاع العام المصرفي والمؤسسة العامة السورية للتأمين والمؤسسات الادخارية الأخرى بناء على قرار من مجلس الوزراء بنسبة/ 25/ بالمائة من رأس مالها وتمارس نشاطاتها بإشراف مصرف سورية المركزي ومراقبته وفقا لأحكام قانون النقد الأساسي رقم 87 لعام 1953 وتعديلاته وأنظمة القطع المرعية في كل مالا يخالف أحكام هذا القانون ويعبر عن هذه الشركات في الأحكام التالية بكلمة مصرف 
مادة/2/ يتم تأسيس المصارف المنصوص عليها في المادة الأولى من هذا القانون وفق الشروط التالية : 
أولاً- أن تكون جميع أسهمها اسمية قابلة للتداول باستثناء اسهم القطاع العام 
ثانياً- أن تكون جميع أسهمها مملوكة من مواطني الجمهورية العربية السورية سواء كانوا أشخاصا طبيعيين أم اعتباريين 
مادة/3/ يجوز بقرار من مجلس الوزراء ووفق الضوابط المحددة في هذا القانون وخلافا لأحكام الفقرة/2/ من المادة السابقة السماح لرعايا الدول العربية والأجنبية سواء كانوا أشخاصا طبيعيين أم اعتباريين المشاركة أو المساهمة في تأسيس المصرف أو شراء أسهمه شريطة ألا تتجاوز حصصهم في رأسمال المصرف النسبة المحددة في المادة /9/ من هذا القانون وتسدد قيمة مساهماتهم بالقطع الأجنبي بسعر الصرف الفعلي الرائج في الأسواق 
مادة/4/ أ/ تتقدم الجهة طالبة الترخيص بطلبها إلى مصرف سورية المركزي الذي يقوم بدراسته في ضوء أحكام هذا القانون والقوانين والأنظمة النافذة مع الأخذ بالاعتبار سمعة الجهة المتقدمة ومؤهلاتها وكفاءاتها وأوضاع القطاع المصرفي وحاجاته ويحيله مع الدراسة والمقترح إلى وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية لبيان الرأي والرفع إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء لإصدار قرار الترخيص 
ب/ يصدر قرار الترخيص خلال ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ تسجيل الطلب لدى مصرف سورية المركزي وإذا لم يصدر هذا القرار في الميعاد المذكور يعتبر الطلب غير موافق عليه مع التعليل وفى حالتي عدم الموافقة الضمنية أو الصريحة يحق للجهة طالبة الترخيص مراجعة مصرف سورية المركزي وإعادة التقدم بطلب جديد إليه بعد مضى ثلاثة اشهر من انتهاء الفترة المبينة في الفقرة/ب/ أعلاه 
ج/ يقوم مصرف سورية المركزي بعد نشر قرار الترخيص في الجريدة الرسمية بتسجيل المصرف في سجل المصارف لدى مفوضية الحكومة ولا يحق للمصرف أن يباشر أعماله قبل هذا التسجيل 
د/ يعتبر الترخيص بتأسيس المصرف لاغيا إذا لم يباشر المصرف أعماله خلال سنة من تاريخ تسجيله في سجل المصارف 
هـ/ لا يجوز لمن يحصل على قرار بتأسيس مصرف وفق أحكام هذا القانون التنازل عنه للغير كلا أو جزءا وتحت أي تسمية كانت 
و/ يصدر وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية بناء على اقتراح مجلس النقد والتسليف قرارا يحدد الأصول التي يجرى بموجبها تقديم طلبات التسجيل والتحقيق عنها وطريقة تنظيم سجل المصارف المحدثة وفق أحكام هذا القانون كما يحدد نفقات التحقيق والتسجيل التي يتوجب على المصارف تسديدها 
مادة/5/ يكون المركز الرئيسي للمصرف في أحد مراكز المحافظات التي يختارها طالب الترخيص ويجوز بناء على طلب من مجلس إدارته وموافقة مصرف سورية المركزي إحداث فروع له داخل الجمهورية العربية السورية وخارجها 
مادة/6/ يحدد في صك ترخيص المصرف ما يلي : 
أولاً- رأس مال المصرف على ألا يقل عن/ 1500/ مليون ل0س 
ثانياً- نسبة مساهمة القطاع العام في رأس مال المصرف إذا كان على شكل شركة مساهمة مشتركة 
ثالثاً- عدد الأسهم الموزع عليها رأس المال وقيمة السهم الواحد على ألا تقل عن/500/ ل0س 
رابعاً- حصص المؤسسين على ألا تقل عن/25/ بالمائة من رأس مال المصرف عند تقديم الطلب وألا تزيد حصة الشخص الطبيعي 
عن/5/ بالمائة من رأس مال المصرف وحصة الأشخاص الاعتبارية عن/49/ بالمائة باستثناء حصة الدولة التي تبقى في جميع الأحوال وفق النسبة المحددة في المادة الأولى من هذا القانون إذا كان المصرف مشتركا 
خامساً- يراعى عند النظر في طلبات مشاركة الشخصيات الاعتبارية في رأسمال المصرف مدى ما تتمتع به كل منها من خبرات مصرفية وسمعة عالمية وملاءة مالية طبقا للقواعد والمعايير الدولية السائدة 
مادة/7/ تطرح الأسهم التي تفيض عن حصص المؤسسين على الاكتتاب العام ويدفع عند الاكتتاب/50/ بالمائة من القيمة الاسمية لكل سهم ويتم سداد باقي قيمة السهم خلال فترة ستة اشهر من تاريخ الترخيص بإقامة المصرف 
مادة/ 8/ أ/ تسدد قيمة مساهمة المواطنين السوريين المقيمين بالعملة السورية 
ب/ تسدد قيمة المساهمات الخارجية بالقطع الأجنبي 
مادة/9/ أ/ لا يجوز للمؤسسين التنازل عن ملكية أسهمهم أو حصصهم في رأسمال المصرف إلى الغير ألا بعد صدور ثلاث ميزانيات رابحة 
ب/ لا يجوز أن يكون التنازل عن الأسهم أو الحصص من رأسمال المصرف إلا لأشخاص سوريين أو لجهة غير سورية يوافق عليها مسبقا مصرف سورية المركزي وبقرار من مجلس الوزراء 
ج/ وفى جميع الأحوال يجب ألا تتجاوز نسبة تملك غير السوريين/49/ بالمائة من رأسمال المصرف 
مادة/10/ يجوز زيادة رأس مال المصرف وفق الشروط التي يحددها نظامه الأساسي على أن تعطى الأفضلية في الاكتتاب بالزيادة الجديدة في رأس المال للمساهمين الأصليين وبنفس نسبة مساهماتهم وفى هذه الحالة يجب ألا تقل نسبة مساهمة القطاع العام عن النسبة المحددة في المادة الأولى من هذا القانون إذا كان المصرف مشتركا 
مادة/11/ لا تسري على المصرف المشترك المحدث وفق أحكام هذا القانون الأحكام والقيود الواردة في النصوص التشريعية والتنظيمية المتعلقة بشركات القطاع العام ومؤسساته مهما بلغت نسبة مساهمة الدولة وجهات القطاع العام في رأس مال المصرف 
مادة /12/ أ/ يمارس المصرف الخدمات المالية والأعمال المصرفية على أنواعها وفقا لأحكام النظام الأساسي للمصرف والقوانين والأنظمة المرعية في كل مالا يتعارض وأحكام هذا القانون ومن هذه الأعمال 
الأول- قبول الودائع بالعملة السورية والأجنبية لآجال مختلفة 
الثاني- خصم الأوراق التجارية وأسناد الأمر والسفاتج بصورة عامة خصم جميع وثائق التسليف وأسناده 
الثالث- خصم أسناد القروض القابلة للتداول أو غير القابلة له 
الرابع- تمويل العمليات التجارية ومنح القروض والسلف بجميع أنواعها مقابل ضمانات عينية أو شخصية وغيرها من الضمانات التي يحددها مصرف سورية المركزي 
الخامس- إصدار شهادات الإيداع والقيم المتداولة المنتجة للفوائد وأسناد السحب والسفاتج وكتب الاعتماد والشيكات والحوالات على اختلاف أنواعها والاتجار بهذه الأوراق 
السادس- توفير التسهيلات اللازمة لعمليات الحفظ الأمين للنقود والأوراق المالية والمقتنيات الثمينة والوثائق 
السابع- فتح حسابات جارية وحسابات توفير 
الثامن- تقديم خدمات الدفع والتحصيل 
التاسع- إصدار أدوات الدفع بما في ذلك السحوبات المصرفية وبطاقات الدفع والائتمان والشيكات السياحية وإدارتها وفق التعليمات الصادرة من لجنة إدارة مكتب القطع 
العاشر- شراء جميع وسائل الدفع المحررة بالعملات الأجنبية وبيعها والتعامل بها في أسواق الصرف الآنية والآجلة وفقا لأنظمة القطع النافذة 
الحادي عشر- الاستدانة لآجال مختلفة وقبول الكفالات بأنواعها 
الثاني عشر- شراء وبيع اسهم وسندات الشركات المساهمة المطروحة أسهمها على الاكتتاب العام وكذلك الأوراق المالية الأخرى المسموح بتداولها في الجمهورية العربية السورية وفق الضوابط والنسب التي يحددها مصرف سورية المركزي 
الثالث عشر- وبشكل عام القيام لمصلحته أو لمصلحة الغير أو بالاشتراك معه في الجمهورية العربية السورية أو في الخارج بجميع الخدمات المالية والمصرفية وعمليات الخصم والتسليف وإصدار الكفالات 
ب/ يجوز للمصرف بناء على موافقة مصرف سورية المركزي المسبقة القيام بما يلي : 
أولاً- المساهمة برأسمال مصارف عربية أو أجنبية ضمن الحدود والشروط التي يحددها مصرف سورية المركزي 
ثانياً- شراء العقارات اللازمة لممارسة نشاطاته حصرا داخل أراضي الجمهورية العربية السورية وخارجها 
مادة/13/أ/ يتولى إدارة أمور المصرف مجلس إدارة ينتخبه المساهمون وفق أحكام نظامه الأساسي الذي يحدد مؤهلاتهم والشروط المطلوب توفرها فيهم 
ب/ يحق لمصرف سورية المركزي التأكد من توفر المؤهلات والشروط المنوه بها في الفقرة/أ/أعلاه واتخاذ ما يلزم لتوفيق تشكيل مجلس الإدارة وفق تلك المؤهلات والشروط 
مادة/14/ يعين وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية ممثلي القطاع العام في مجلس إدارة المصارف المشتركة من أصحاب الخبرات المصرفية بناء على اقتراح مجلس النقد والتسليف وذلك بنسبة ما يملكه القطاع العام من الأسهم ولا يحق لهؤلاء التدخل في انتخاب الأعضاء الباقين أو في إقالتهم وتكون مدة وجودهم في المجلس غير مقيدة بالمدة المنصوص عليها في النظام الأساسي لعضوية مجلس الإدارة 
مادة/15/أ/ يحدد النظام الأساسي عدد أعضاء المجلس ومدة العضوية وعدد الأسهم التي يجب امتلاكها للحصول على عضوية مجلس الإدارة ولمصرف سورية المركزي تقدير هذا العدد حسب وضع المصرف وضمانا لمصلحته ولمصلحة المساهمين والمودعين ويشترط في رئيس مجلس الإدارة أن يملك مثلى عدد الأسهم المطلوب من العضو شريطة مراعاة الحد الأقصى لحصة الشخص الطبيعي من رأسمال المصرف المنصوص عنها في المادة السادسة من هذا القانون 
ب/ لا يشترط امتلاك هذا العدد من الأسهم عند إجراء الانتخاب وإنما يمكن استكمال هذا النصاب خلال مدة شهر من يوم الانتخاب وإلا سقطت العضوية حتما 
مادة/16/ لا تعتبر قرارات مجلس الإدارة قانونية ما لم تتخذ بحضور أكثرية الأعضاء وعلى أن يكون من بينهم أحد ممثلي حملة الأسهم من المؤسسات العامة المساهمة في رأسمال المصرف المشترك عند اتخاذ القرارات المتعلقة بالمواضيع الرئيسية التي يحددها النظام الأساسي 
مادة/17/ أ/ يتم اختيار مدير عام المصرف من أصحاب الخبرات المصرفية ويعين بقرار من مجلس الإدارة 
ب/ لا يجوز للمدير العام في المصارف المشتركة الجمع بين وظيفته وعضوية مجلس الإدارة أو رئاسته 
ج/ لا يجوز لأي شخص يشغل منصب مدير عام أو معاون مدير عام أو مدير في المصرف تعاطى الأعمال التجارية الخاصة ولا أن يكون عضوا في شركات أشخاص أو عضوا في مجالس إدارة إحدى الشركات 
مادة/18/أ/ يضع المؤسسون مشروع النظام الأساسي للمصرف بما يتفق وطبيعة عمله وصيغة تكوينه وبما ينسجم مع نموذج النظام الأساسي للمصارف الذي يعده مصرف سورية المركزي ويجوز أن يحدد في هذا النظام جنسية أعضاء مجلس الإدارة ورئيسه وعددهم وأعمارهم ومكافأتهم وتعويضاتهم و أصول انتخابهم ونسبة تمثيل غير السوريين في مجلس الإدارة بما يتفق ونسبة مساهمتهم في رأس المال وتحديد آلية العمل في المجلس وكذلك تحديد رأس المال وقيمة السهم بالعملة المحلية ومعادلها بالنقد الأجنبي أو العكس وذلك دون التقيد بأحكام القوانين والأنظمة النافذة لاسيما قانون التجارة رقم/149/ لعام /1949/ وتعديلاته ويصدر هذا النظام بقرار من وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية بناء على اقتراح من مجلس النقد والتسليف 
ب/ يضع مجلس إدارة المصرف نظام العاملين بالاستناد لأحكام قانون العمل النافذ رقم/91/ لعام/1959/ وتعديلاته 
ج/ يضع مجلس إدارة المصرف سائر الأنظمة المتعلقة بعمل المصرف وفروعه وتعرض على مجلس النقد والتسليف للمصادقة عليها 
أحكام عامة 
مادة/19/ يترتب على كل مصرف يرخص بتأسيسه وفق أحكام هذا القانون الالتزام بما يلي : 
أولاً- أن يودع في حساب مجمد دون فائدة لدى مصرف سورية المركزي مبلغ/10/ بالمائة من رأسماله المكتتب به ويعتبر عنصرا من عناصر موجوداته الثابتة يعاد إليه عند تصفية أعماله 
ثانياً-أن يعين عند مباشرة العمل مفوضا خارجيا للمراقبة تسميه الجمعية العمومية لمساهمي المصرف وتحدد مهامه في النظام الأساسي 
ثالثاً- أن يتقيد بالمعايير المحاسبية الدولية 
رابعاً- أن يستخدم التقنيات العالمية الحديثة في تعامله داخليا وخارجيا 
مادة/20/ مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام البند/12/ من الفقرة/أ/ من المادة/12/ من هذا القانون يحظر على المصارف المحدثة وفق أحكام هذا القانون أن تتعاطى الأعمال المبينة فيما يلي سواء كان ذلك بصورة مباشرة أم غير مباشرة 
أولاً- مزاولة الأعمال والنشاطات التجارية والصناعية أو أي نشاط آخر ليس له علاقة بالأعمال المصرفية 
ثانياً- المشاركة في مؤسسات صناعية أو تجارية أو زراعية أو خدمية أو سياحية 
ثالثاً- فتح اعتمادات أو منح تسهيلات لرئيس مجلس الإدارة وأعضائه ومديره العام ولمفتشي حسابات المصرف ومدققيها أو للعاملين في أجهزة الدولة الذين لهم علاقة مباشرة بالإشراف أو بمراقبة نشاطات المصرف أو متابعتها 
مادة/21/ لا يجوز لأي مصرف مؤسس وفق أحكام هذا القانون التوقف جزئيا أو كليا عن ممارسة كامل نشاطاته لأي فترة زمنية قبل حصوله بصورة مسبقة على موافقة من مصرف سورية المركزي 
مادة/22/ مع مراعاة الأحكام الخاصة الواردة في قانون النقد الأساسي الصادر بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم/87/ لعام 1953 وتعديلاته والمبادئ الأساسية الدولية للرقابة المصرفية يكون لمصرف سورية المركزي 
أولاً- أن يراقب المصارف المحدثة وفق أحكام هذا القانون في كل ما يوفر حسن تعاملها وسلامته وسير أعمالها ونشاطاتها والتقيد بأنظمتها الأساسية وأحكام هذا القانون 
ثانياً- أن يكلف في كل وقت مفتش حسابات المصرف أو من ينتدبه للقيام بتدقيق قيود المصرف وحساباته ودفاتره وسجلاته ومراسلاته للتحقق من صحة مختلف عملياته ونشاطاته المصرفية 
ثالثاً- أن يقوم عند الضرورة باتخاذ جميع الإجراءات المناسبة لتصحيح أوضاع المصرف والمحافظة على حقوق المساهمين والمودعين والمتعاملين معه وأموالهم 
رابعاً- يراعى مصرف سورية المركزي في مختلف إجراءاته الإشرافية والرقابية المحافظة على السرية المطلوبة لمهنة المصارف 
مادة/23/ تكون للأسناد والرسائل والبرقيات التي تتداولها المصارف السورية مع مختلف الجهات والمؤسسات في الداخل والخارج بوسائل الاتصال العالمية المتطورة ذات القوة التي تتمتع بها بحكم القوانين والأنظمة النافذة وسائل الإثبات الأخرى وفق التعليمات التي يصدرها مصرف سورية المركزي 
مادة/24/ يسمح للمصارف المحدثة وفق أحكام هذا القانون بتحويل الاستحقاقات المبينة أدناه من حساباتها بالقطع الأجنبي الناجمة عن حصيلة أعمالها بالاستناد إلى ميزانياتها المصدقة أصولا 
أولاً- الأرباح والفوائد التي تحققها سنويا حصص رعايا الدول العربية والأجنبية ومساهماتهم المدفوعة أصلا بالقطع الأجنبي 
ثانياً- مكافآت وتعويضات أعضاء مجالس إدارة المصارف لغير السوريين المقيمين ومن في حكمهم 
ثالثاً-50 بالمائة من صافى الأجور والمرتبات والمكافآت و/100/بالمائة من تعويضات نهاية الخدمة المستحقة للخبراء والفنيين العاملين في المصارف من رعايا الدول العربية والأجنبية 
رابعاً- المبالغ التي تستحق على المصارف ويلزم سدادها وتحويلها إلى الخارج بالقطع الأجنبي 
مادة/25/ تحدد نسبة ضريبة الدخل على الأرباح الصافية التي تحققها المصارف المحدثة وفق أحكام هذا القانون عن جميع نشاطاتها 
بمعدل/25/ بالمائة بما فيها المساهمة في المجهود الحربي وتستثنى هذه الضريبة من الإضافة لصالح الإدارة المحلية 
مادة/26/ لا تسري على المصارف المحدثة وفق أحكام هذا القانون أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم/6/ الصادر بتاريخ 22/4/2000 
مادة/27/ يخضع المصرف لأحكام قانون التجارة رقم/149/ لعام/1949/ وتعديلاته ونظام النقد الأساسي الصادر بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 87 لعام/1953/ وتعديلاته وأنظمة القطع النافذة في كل مالا يتعارض وأحكام هذا القانون 
مادة/28/ يصدر وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية التعليمات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون بناء على اقتراح مصرف سورية المركزي 
مادة/29/ ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية 
دمشق في /23/1/1422/ هـ/16/4/ 2001/ م 
رئيس الجمهورية 
بشار الأس

----------


## هيثم الفقى

إخضاع كل المصارف لأحكام سر المهنة
قانون رقم 29 تاريخ/ 16/4 2001
مادة/ 1/ تخضع لأحكام سر المهنة كل المصارف العاملة في الجمهورية العربية السورية 

مادة/ 2/ يحق للمصارف أن تفتح للمتعاملين معها حسابات ودائع مرقمة لا يعرف أصحابها غير المدير القائم على إدارة المصرف ومن يقوم مقامه أصولا كما يحق لهذه المصارف أن تؤجر للمودعين خزائن حديدية خاصة 
ولا تعلن هوية صاحب الحساب المرقم أو الخزانة الحديدية وقيمة حساباته أو موجوداته ألا بإذن خطى من المودع أو من ورثته الشرعيين أو الموصى لهم أو إذا أعلن إفلاسه أصولا أو إذا أقيمت دعوى تتعلق بمعاملة مصرفية بين المصارف والمتعاملين معها وذلك بناء على طلب من الجهة الناظرة بهذه الدعوى 

مادة/3/أن العاملين في المصارف المشار إليها في المادة الأولى من هذا القانون وكل من كان على اطلاع بحكم صفته أو وظيفته 
بأية طريقة كانت على قيود الدفاتر والسجلات والمعاملات والمراسلات وشهادات الاستثمار ملزمون بكتمان سر هذه القيود إطلاقا وذلك لمصلحة المصرف والمتعاملين معه ولا يجوز لهم بأي حال من الأحوال إفشاء ما يعرفونه عن أسماء المتعاملين وأموالهم وكل ما يتعلق بإيداعاتهم وأمورهم المصرفية لأي شخص كان سواء كان فردا أم جهة إدارية أم قضائية ألا في الأحوال المشار إليها في المادة الثانية من هذا القانون 

مادة/4/يجوز الاتفاق مسبقا خطيا وأمام إدارة المصرف على إعطاء الأذن المشار إليه في المواد السابقة في أي حالة من حالات الإيداع ولا يجوز الرجوع عن هذا الأذن ألا بموافقة كل الأطراف وبالطريقة التي تم بها التوثيق 

مادة/5/خلافا لأي نص نافذ لا يجوز إلقاء أي حجز على الأموال والموجودات المودعة لدى المصارف المشار إليها في المادة الأولى ألا بإذن خطى من أصحابها أو عند صدور أحكام قضائية قطعية ترتب حقوقا بذمة المودعين لصالح الجهات العامة أو الخاصة 

مادة/6/ يجوز للمصارف المشار إليها في المادة الأولى صيانة لتوظيف أموالها أن تتبادل فيما بينها فقط وتحت طابع السرية الكاملة المعلومات المتعلقة بحسابات المتعاملين معها المدينة 

مادة/7/يحق لورثة المودع الشرعيين والموصى لهم وبأذن من القاضي المختص الاطلاع على مقدار إبداعات أو موجودات المودع ليتم إدخالها في حسابات التركة ويعلم القاضي المختص بمقدار هذه الإبداعات والموجودات بكتاب رسمي من إدارة المصرف 

مادة/8/ كل مخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون يعاقب مرتكبها بالحبس من ثلاثة اشهر إلى سنة ويعاقب على الشروع بذات عقوبة الجريمة في حال ارتكابها ولا تحرك دعوى الحق العام إلا بناء على شكوى المتضرر 

مادة/9/ ينشر هذا القانون ويعتبر نافذا من تاريخ صدوره 
دمشق في/ 23/ 1422/ هـ/16/4/ 2001/م 
رئيس الجمهورية 
بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المرسوم التشريعي رقم 30 لعام 2005
المادة 1

المصرف الزراعي التعاوني مؤسسة عامة ذات طابع اقتصادي تتمتع بالشخصية الاعتبارية والاستقلال المالي والإداري وتشارك في تنمية الاقتصاد الوطني وترتبط بوزير المالية ويكون مركزها في مدينة دمشق ويعبر عنها في هذا المرسوم التشريعي بكلمة المصرف.

المادة 2

أغراض المصرف:

1- القيام بجميع الأعمال المصرفية لخدمة النشاط الزراعي بشقيه النباتي والحيواني والمهن والحرف والصناعات والخدمات المرتبطة به أو بمنتجاته.
2- تشجيع الادخار.
3- تقديم جميع الخدمات والتسهيلات المصرفية بمختلف أنواعها وأشكالها.

المادة 3

علاوة على الأغراض المحددة في المادة السابقة من هذا المرسوم التشريعي واستثناء من أحكام المادة 100 الفقرة 1 من القانون رقم 23 لعام 2002 يجوز للمصرف:
1- أن يقوم بعمليات شراء وبيع وتوزيع مستلزمات الإنتاج الزراعي بنفسه أو بالمشاركة مع غيره أو بالوساطة نقدا أو إقراضاً.
2- أن يقوم بوظيفة عميل لمصرف سورية المركزي في الأماكن التي لا يوجد فيها فروع لمصرف سورية المركزي وفقا للاتفاقات التي تعقد بينهما لهذه الغاية.

الباب الثاني
رأسمال المصرف ووسائله المالية

المادة 4

يحدد رأس المال الأسمي للمصرف بمبلغ عشرة مليارات ليرة سورية.
يغطى رأس مال المصرف على النحو التالي:
• الموجودات الثابتة.
• الأموال التي تخصصها الدولة لهذه الغاية.
• حصة من الأرباح السنوية الصافية للمصرف وفقاً لأحكام المادة 32 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

المادة 5

تتكون مصادر التمويل الرئيسة لدى المصرف مما يلي:
1- رأس المال.
2- الأموال الاحتياطية.
3- الودائع والمدخرات.
4- حسم الأسناد أو الاستلاف بضمانتها لدى مصرف سورية المركزي.
5- القروض الداخلية والخارجية.

الباب الثالث
امتيازات المصرف

المادة 6

1- كل من يكفل مديناً للمصرف من أي نوع من أنواع القروض والسلف سواء أكانت من أموال المصرف أو عن طريقه من أموال الغير يكون متضامناً مع المدين الأصلي في وفاء الدين ولو لم ينص صك الكفالة على ذلك وتطبق عليه أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي كالمدين الأصيل.
2- تعتبر أموال المصرف وحقوقه من أموال الخزينة العامة وحقوقها.
3- للمصرف حق الامتياز والأولوية وفق أولويات الكتاب الرابع من القانون المدني بكافة مطاليبه على أموال المدين والكفيل المنقولة وغير المنقولة سواء أكانت مرهونة لديه أم غير مرهونة وذلك لاستيفاء حقوقه كافة.
4- تؤمن الحكومة حراسة أبنية المصرف في جميع المناطق وحمايتها بجميع الوسائل الملائمة وتقدم له مجاناً الحراسة اللازمة لسلامة نقل الأموال والقيم.
5- لا يجوز حجز الأموال التي يقرضها أو يسلفها المصرف وفقا لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي إلا لقاء تسديد أسناد الدين التي منحت تلك الأموال بموجبها.

المادة 7

يقوم عاملو المصرف المحلفون بوظائف الكاتب بالعدل ورئيس المكتب العقاري المعاون بتنظيم محاضر التأمين أو الرهن وعقود الاستقراض وسندات الدين وسماع إقرار المدين والكفيل وعلى مسؤوليتهم وتكون الصكوك المنظمة من قبل عاملي المصرف المذكورين قابلة للتنفيذ في دوائر السجل العقاري ودوائر التسجيل الرسمية الأخرى دون أية معاملة أخرى كما تكون معفاة من كل رسم أو طابع.

المادة 8

1- تضع الدوائر العقارية ودوائر النقل ودوائر التسجيل الرسمية المختلفة إشارة الرهن أو التأمين أو الحجز على صحائف أموال المدين أو كفلائه المنقولة وغير المنقولة وترقنها بناء على طلب خطي من المصرف بدون حضور المدين أو الكفيل الراهن ويكون لمعاملات المصرف حق الأفضلية في التسجيل لدى هذه الدوائر.
2- على الدوائر العقارية ودوائر النقل ودوائر التسجيل الرسمية المختلفة أن تصدق على وضع إشارة الرهن أو التأمين أو الحجز أو كافة الإشارات في السجل الخاص المحفوظ لدى المصرف ويعتبر وضع الإشارة مانعا لنقل الملكية وعلى المصرف أن يقدم كتاب الترقين على أموال المدين وكفلائه فور التسديد إلى هذه الدوائر.

المادة 9

إذا نقصت قيمة الضمانات التي قدمها المدين ضمانا للقرض سواء بسبب حوادث طارئة أو لأي سبب آخر فيحق للمصرف أن يطلب من المدين ضمانات جديدة خلال مدة يحددها المصرف ولا يمنع ذلك المصرف من وضع إشارة التأمين الجبري دون مهلة على الأموال المنقولة وغير المنقولة للمدين لقاء نقص قيمة الضمانة بكتاب منه دون حضور المدين أو بتنظيم محضر عقد جديد وتكون لهذه الإشارة نفس المفعول والقوة للإشارة الأساسية إذا كانت الضمانات المبحوث عنها في الفقرة السابقة قد جرى التأمين عليها من قبل المدين لدى إحدى الجهات التأمينية بمبالغ تزيد عن مطاليب المصرف ينتقل في هذه الحال حكما إلى المصرف حقه في الضمانات على ما يعود للمدين لدى الجهة التأمينية.

المادة 10

لا يجوز بيع أو نقل ملكية الأموال المرهونة لدى المصرف أو التي يضع عليها إشارة الرهن أو التأمين أو الحجز وكذلك قسمتها أو إفرازها رضائيا إلا بموافقته شريطة أن تكون حقوق المصرف مضمونة.

المادة 11

يعتبر المصرف طرفا مع مدينيه وكفلائهم في دعاوى الإفراز القضائي والتحسين العقاري والتجميل وإزالة الشيوع المتعلقة بالعقارات الضامنة لحقوق المصرف.

المادة 12

1- يجوز للمصرف امتلاك البضائع والمعادن الثمينة والمنقولات التي آلت إليه وفاء لديونه قبل الغير على أن يقوم ببيعها خلال سنة من تاريخ امتلاكها.

2- يجوز للمصرف امتلاك العقارات التي آلت إليه وفاء لديونه قبل الغير على أن يقوم ببيعها خلال سنتين من تاريخ امتلاكها كما يحق له تأجير هذه العقارات واستثمارها خلال هذه المدة.

المادة 13

جميع دعاوى المصرف أو المعاملات التنفيذية والإدارية المتعلقة به لها صفة الأولوية فتدقق ويبت بها ترجيحا على غيرها من قبل المحاكم والدوائر واللجان ومجالس الإدارة.

الباب الرابع
تحصيل مطاليب المصرف

المادة 14

إن جميع مطاليب المصرف واجبة الأداء في مركز المصرف الذي عقد الدين في منطقته غير أن الدفعات المؤداة لصندوق أي من فروع وشعب ومكاتب المصرف تبرئ ذمة المدين تجاه المصرف اعتبارا من تاريخ الدفع وفى حالة عدم الدفع بالاستحقاق تحصل ديون المصرف وفقا لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

المادة 15

يحصل المصرف مباشرة جميع الأموال الناشئة عن قروضه ومعاملاته الأخرى وفقا لقانون جباية الأموال العامة وذلك فيما لا يتعارض مع الأحكام المنصوص عليها في هذا المرسوم التشريعي. ويعطى المدير العام للمصرف ومديرو المناطق والفروع والشعب والمكاتب صلاحية رئيس التنفيذ المنصوص عليها في قانون أصول المحاكمات وتعديلاته.

المادة 16

إن المدين ملزم بالحفاظ على الأموال والضمانات المرهونة من تعرضها للتلف ويجب عليه اتخاذ التدابير والاحتياطات اللازمة كافة لدرء الخطر المحتمل وقوعه عليها. وإذا لم يتخذ المدين الإجراءات المقتضية خلال مدة يحددها له المصرف بإنذار أو إذا تعذر إنذاره أو كانت الضرورة لا تسمح بالتريث لتبليغ الإنذار أو انقضاء مدته يحق للمصرف أن يباشر ذلك بنفسه على حساب المدين دون إنذار.

المادة 17

إذا تدنت أسعار الأموال المرهونة لدى المصرف بحيث لا تكفي القيمة الباقية لتغطية الدين من رأس مال وفائدة ومصاريف يكلف المدين أو كفيله بتغطية الفرق الحاصل بين ما تؤمنه رهائنه بحسب القيمة الجديدة ومقدار القرض إما عينا أو مالا في غضون ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ تبلغه الإنذار وإذا تأخر لأي سبب كان يصبح الدين بكامله مستحق الأداء مع فوائده وتوابعه.

المادة 18

إن جميع ما يتلف من الأموال المنقولة وغير المنقولة المقدمة للمصرف بطريق الرهن أو التأمين الرضائي أو الإجباري أو المحجوزة بطريق التنفيذ الجبري والتي هي في حوزة المدين إنما تتلف من ماله.

المادة 19

يحق للمصرف أن يضع عند اللزوم حراسا قضائيين على أموال المدينين الذين يشك في استعدادهم لتأدية ما يستحق عليهم من أموال في مواعيد استحقاقها مرهونة كانت أو غير مرهونة تأمينا لحقه وذلك في الحالتين التاليتين:
1- بعد الاستحقاق وتستوفى النفقات من المدين ذي العلاقة مع بقية ذمته المستحقة.
2- قبل الاستحقاق وتكون النفقات المترتبة حتى تاريخ الاستحقاق على المصرف وفى حال عدم الدفع في الاستحقاق تكون على المدين.

المادة 20

إن رفع إشارة الحجز عن تأمينات المدينين الذين يدفعون ديونهم وإعادة الأسناد والوثائق المتعلقة بمعاملات المصرف إليهم لا تحول دون مطالبتهم بما قد يظهر عليهم من الذمة عند إجراء الحساب القطعي فيما بعد وتحصل هذه الذمة بطريقة التنفيذ الإجباري على أموال المدين أو الكفيل المنقولة وغير المنقولة بعد إخطارهم وفقا لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي كما أن المصرف ملزم بدفع المبالغ المحصلة زيادة عن الذمة المترتبة له إلى من سددت عن ذمته مديناً كان أو كفيلاً.

المادة 21

إذا تخلف المدين عن تسديد احد أقساط الدين جزءا أو كلا إلى ما بعد تاريخ استحقاق القسط التالي بدون إمهال قانوني يصبح مجموع الدين مع فوائده ومصاريفه مستحق الأداء ويتبع المصرف طريق التنفيذ الإجباري على أموال المدين وفقاً لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

المادة 22

لا يحق للمدينين أو كفلائهم المطالبة بأية عوائد فائتة أو فوائد على الأموال المحجوزة لصالح المصرف.

المادة 23

ينذر المصرف المدين والكفيل أو ورثتهما بتأدية جميع المبالغ المستحقة خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ تبليغ الإنذار ويلاحق المصرف تحصيل الدين عند عدم التسديد وفقاً لأحكام قانون أصول المحاكمات وتعديلاته.

المادة 24

في حال بيع المحجوزات من قبل المصرف يستوفى المصرف مطاليبه من بدل البيع فورا بعد البيع ودون حاجة لأية معاملة أخرى وإذا تحقق بعد البيع أن حاصل بيع الأموال المنقولة المحجوزة والتأمينات الأصلية والإضافية لا تكفي لتسديد كامل الدين يحصل الباقي فورا من قبل المصرف وذلك ببيع المقدار الكافي من أموال المدين أو الكفيل في الكفالة المطلقة المنقولة وغير المنقولة غير المرهونة دون حاجة لمراجعة المحاكم.

المادة 25

في حال التنفيذ الجبري يستغني لمصلحة المدين عن معاملة وضع اليد على الأموال غير المنقولة المقدمة للمصرف كتأمين ويكتفى بقيود السجل العقاري أو ما في حكمه إلا إذا تراءى للمصرف أن أوصاف الأموال غير المنقولة غير مطابقة للأوصاف المبينة في العقد حين طرحها للبيع أو إذا طلب المدين أو الكفيل ذلك.

المادة 26

يقوم المصرف بإبلاغ المدين أو الكفيل أو ورثتهما الإنذارات والتبليغات في الموطن المختار في العقد أو السند وفق الإجراءات والأصول القانونية للتبليغ.

المادة 27

إن كل اعتراض يقدم أو دعوى تقام من قبل المدين أو كفيله أو غيرهما لا يؤخران التنفيذ الإجباري ولا بيع الأموال المقدمة للمصرف كتأمين منقولة كانت أو غير منقولة الجاري من قبل المصرف أو بناء على طلبه ولا يجوز بحال من الأحوال توقيف التنفيذ إلا إذا تم إيداع المبالغ المستحقة الأداء من رأس مال وفوائد ومصاريف قبل الإحالة القطعية فيتوقف التنفيذ وتلغى المزايدة.

المادة 28

يتحمل المدين جميع رسوم وضرائب ونفقات معاملات التنفيذ الإجباري ماعدا رسوم الدلالة التي يدفعها المشترى عند اقتران المزايدة بإحالة قطعية.

المادة 29

تسرى جميع الأحكام الوارد ذكرها في هذا الباب على الكفيل كما تسرى على المدين الأصيل.

المادة 30

1- لا تحول وفاة المدين أو كفيله ولا التبدل في أهليتهما دون متابعة تحصيل مطاليب المصرف وفق أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي.
2- تطبق أحكام المادة 13 من قانون أصول المحاكمات ويكتفى في تعيين الورثة بمضبطة من مختار محلة المورث وصورة قيد سجلات نفوس للورثة المذكورين في المضبطة.

المادة 31

لا يحق للمدينين في حالة تعددهم أو للورثة أو للكفلاء أو لورثتهم أن يجروا منفردين أو مجتمعين قسمة الأموال المرهونة أو إفرازها رضائية كانت أو قضائية أو انتقالية إلا بموافقة المصرف الصريحة ويشترط أن يستوفى المصرف مقدما جميع مطاليبه أو أن يأخذ الورثة على عاتقهم بالتكافل والتضامن تلك المطاليب لقاء تأمينات كافية عند إبرام العقد الجديد.

الباب الخامس
توزيع الأرباح

المادة 32

توزع الأرباح السنوية الصافية للمصرف بعد اقتطاع ضريبة الدخل على الأرباح على النحو التالي:
1- 45% خمس وأربعون بالمائة لتغذية الأموال الاحتياطية لحين بلوغها ما يعادل رأس المال الأسمى للمصرف.
2- 55% خمس وخمسون بالمائة تسديدا لرأس المال غير المدفوع ويحول الرصيد الباقي إلى صندوق الدين العام عند بلوغ رأس المال المدفوع ما يعادل رأس المال الأسمى.

الباب السادس
أحكام عامة

المادة 33

كل من استلف أو استقرض من المصرف بطريق التحايل أو ساعد غيره على ذلك كالاستقراض تحت أسماء مستعارة أو الإيجار الوهمي أو غير ذلك من الأساليب الاحتيالية الأخرى يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة تعادل ضعف المبلغ المستقرض.

المادة 34

كل من وظف الأموال أو المواد العينية المستقرضة من المصرف في غير الغاية المخصصة لها في عقد القرض يعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى سنة وبغرامة تعادل ضعف المبلغ المستقرض.

المادة 35

تطبق العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين على العاملين في المصرف وغيرهم الذين يساعدون على ارتكاب هذه الأفعال أو الذين يعلمون بارتكابها ولا يخبرون عنها.

المادة 36

تعتبر الأموال المقرضة بواسطة المصرف وفق اتفاقيات وعقود خاصة جزءا من ديون المصرف وتطبق أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي في مراقبتها وتحصيلها.

المادة 37

يحق للمصرف الاستعانة بمدقق حسابات يقترحه مجلس الإدارة ويوافق عليه وزير المالية وتحدد تعويضاته بقرار منه.

الباب السابع
أحكام انتقالية

المادة 38

في كل ما لم يرد عليه نص في هذا المرسوم التشريعي تطبق أحكام التشريعات النافذة لاسيما القانون رقم 29 لعام 2001 والقانون رقم23 لعام 2002 والقانون رقم 2 لعام 2005 والمرسوم التشريعي رقم 59 لعام 2003.

المادة 39

تطبق أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي على المصرف الزراعي التعاوني الحالي وتلغى أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم141 لعام 1970 وتعدل سائر الأحكام التي تتعارض مع هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

المادة 40

ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية.
دمشق في 22/3/ 1426 هجري الموافق 30/4/2005 ميلادي





رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المرسوم التشريعي رقم 34 لعام 2005
قانون سرية المصارف

رئيس الجمهورية‏ 
بناء على أحكام الدستور 
يرسم مايلى :
مادة 1
تخضع لأحكام سر المهنة المصرفية كل المصارف العاملة في الجمهورية العربية السورية بما فيها المصارف العاملة في المناطق الحرة السورية كما تخضع لأحكام الرقابة المصرفية المنصوص عليها في قانون مصرف سورية المركزي ونظام النقد الأساسي رقم 23 لعام 2002 وأحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم 33 تاريخ 1/5/2005 الخاص بمكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب.
مادة 2
يحق للمصارف أن تفتح للمتعاملين معها حسابات ودائع مرقمة لا يعرف أصحابها غير المدير القائم على إدارة المصرف أو من يقوم مقامه اصولا كما يحق لهذه المصارف أن تؤجر للمودعين خزائن حديدية خاصة. ولا تعلن هوية صاحب الحساب المرقم أو الخزانة الحديدية وقيمة حساباته أو موجوداته إلا بإذن خطى من المودع أو من ورثته الشرعيين أو الموصى لهم أو إذا أعلن إفلاسه اصولا أو إذا أقيمت دعوى تتعلق بمعاملة مصرفية بين المصارف والمتعاملين معها وذلك بناء على طلب من الجهة الناظرة بهذه الدعوى.
مادة 3
إن العاملين في المصارف المشار إليها في المادة الأولى من هذا المرسوم التشريعي وكل من كان على اطلاع بحكم صفته أو وظيفته بأية طريقة كانت على قيود الدفاتر والسجلات والمعاملات والمراسلات وشهادات الاستثمار ملزمون بكتمان سر هذه القيود وذلك لمصلحة المصرف والمتعاملين معه ولا يجوز لهم بأي حال من الأحوال إفشاء ما يعرفونه عن أسماء المتعاملين وأموالهم وكل ما يتعلق بإيداعاتهم وأمورهم المصرفية لأي شخص كان سواء كان فردا أم جهة إدارية أم قضائية إلا في الأحوال المشار إليها في المادة الثالثة من هذا المرسوم التشريعي ويظل هذا الحظر قائما حتى بعد انتهاء العلاقة بين المتعاملين والمصرف.
مادة 4
يجوز الاتفاق مسبقا خطيا وأمام إدارة المصرف على إعطاء الإذن المشار إليه في المواد السابقة في أي حالة من حالات الإيداع ولا يجوز الرجوع عن هذا الإذن إلا بموافقة كل الأطراف وبالطريقة التي تم بها التوثيق.
مادة 5
خلافاً لأي نص نافذ لا يجوز إلقاء أي حجز على الأموال والموجودات المودعة لدى المصارف المشار إليها في المادة الأولى إلا بإذن خطى من أصحابها أو عند صدور أحكام قضائية قطعية ترتب حقوقاً بذمة المودعين لصالح الجهات العامة أو الخاصة.
مادة 6
يجوز للمصارف المشار إليها في المادة الأولى صيانة لتوظيف أموالها أن تتبادل فيما بينها وبين مفوضية الحكومة لدى المصارف وتحت طابع السرية الكاملة المعلومات المتعلقة بالحسابات المدينة للمتعاملين معها.
مادة 7
يحق لورثة المودع الشرعيين والموصى لهم وبإذن من القاضي المختص الاطلاع على مقدار إيداعات أو موجودات المودع ليتم إدخالها في حسابات التركة ويعلم القاضي المختص بمقدار هذه الإيداعات والموجودات بكتاب رسمي من إدارة المصرف.
مادة 8
استثناء من النصوص المتقدمة لا يعتد بأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي بأي حال من الأحوال في معرض تطبيق أحكام المرسوم التشريعي الخاص بمكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب رقم 33 تاريخ 1/5/2005 وأمام طلبات وقرارات هيئة مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب بما في ذلك الإبلاغ عن العمليات والحسابات المشبوهة والتعاون معها بتلبية طلباتها المتعلقة بتجميد الحسابات ورفع السرية المصرفية عن أي حساب لديها فورا وبدون إبطاء وتقديم المعلومات التي تطلبها.
مادة 9
يتعين على المصارف وغيرها من المؤسسات المالية أن تتأكد من الأسماء الحقيقية لأصحاب الحسابات المفتوحة لديها سواء أكانت حسابات مرقمة أم اسمية وان تحتفظ بالوثائق اللازمة لذلك.
مادة 10
لا تخل أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي بالواجبات المنوط أداؤها بالمراقبين المنصوص عليهم في القسم الثامن من الباب الرابع من قانون مصرف سورية المركزي ونظام النقد الأساسي رقم 23 لعام 2002 وكذلك الإجراءات التي يقوم بها هذا المصرف وفقا لأحكامه.
مادة 11
كل مخالفة لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي يعاقب مرتكبها بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى سنة ويعاقب على الشروع بذات عقوبة الجريمة في حال ارتكابها ولا تحرك دعوى الحق العام إلا بناء على شكوى المتضرر.
مادة 12
يلغى القانون 29 الصادر بتاريخ 16/4/2001.
مادة 13
ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي ويعتبر نافذا من تاريخ صدوره.
دمشق في 22/3/1426 هجري الموافق 1/5/2005 ميلادي



رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

اعتبار المصرف التجاري السوري مؤسسة عامة ذات طابع اقتصادي -المرسوم التشريعي 35 لعام 2006 
اعتبار المصرف التجاري السوري مؤسسة عامة ذات طابع اقتصادي
المرسوم التشريعي 35 لعام 2006
المادة 1 

يعد المصرف التجاري السوري مؤسسة عامة ذات طابع اقتصادي تتمتع بالشخصية الاعتبارية والاستقلال المالي والإداري وترتبط بوزير المالية وتعمل تحت العنوان التجاري (المصرف التجاري السوري) ويشار إليه في هذا المرسوم التشريعي بـ (المصرف) ويكون مركزه الرئيسي في مدينة دمشق.

المادة 2

يحدد رأسمال المصرف بمبلغ 70 مليار ليرة سورية ويغطى رأس المال من:
• صافى قيمة الموجودات الثابتة.
• الاحتياطيات القانونية والخاصة وبما لا يتجاوز 25 بالمائة من صافي الأرباح السنوية.
• حساب فروقات تعديل سعر صرف الدولة والقطاع العام المفتوح بموجب أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي وفق مضمون المادة الثامنة منه.

المادة 3

تتكون المصادر المالية للمصرف بصورة خاصة مما يلي:
1. رأسمال المصرف.
2. الأموال الاحتياطية
3. الودائع

المادة 4

يهدف المصرف التجاري السوري إلى تمويل التجارة الداخلية والخارجية والقيام بمختلف الأعمال والخدمات المصرفية وفق الضوابط والحدود التي يضعها مجلس النقد والتسليف وبما لا يتعارض مع الأنظمة النافذة ومن هذه الأعمال والخدمات:
1. فتح حسابات جارية وحسابات توفير وقبول الودائع بالعملة السورية والعملات الأجنبية لآجال مختلفة.
2. خصم الأوراق التجارية وأسناد الأمر والسفاتج وبصورة عامة خصم جميع وثائق التسليف وأسناده.
3. تمويل العمليات التجارية ومنح القروض والسلف بجميع أنواعها مقابل ضمانات عينية أو شخصية وغيرها من الضمانات.
4. خصم أسناد القروض ومنح السلف والقروض بضمانة هذه الأسناد.
5. التعامل مع الصناديق الاستثمارية.
6. إصدار شهادات الإيداع والقيم المتداولة المنتجة للفوائد وأسناد الأمر والسفاتج وكتب الاعتماد والشيكات والحوالات بمختلف أنواعها وشراء هذه الأوراق والاتجار بها.
7. إصدار أدوات الدفع بما في ذلك السحوبات المصرفية وبطاقات الدفع والائتمان والشيكات السياحية والتعامل بها وإدارتها.
8. شراء جميع وسائل الدفع المحررة بالعملات الأجنبية القابلة للتحويل وبيعها والتعامل بها في أسواق الصرف الآنية والآجلة.
9. إصدار وقبول الكفالات بأنواعها.
10. الاستدانة لآجال مختلفة بالعملات المحلية والأجنبية.
11. الإقراض لآجال مختلفة بالعملات المحلية والأجنبية.
12. تقديم خدمات الدفع والتحصيل والمعاملات المصرفية الالكترونية.
13. تقديم الخدمات المصرفية الإسلامية وإصدار الأدوات المالية الإسلامية.
14. توفير التسهيلات اللازمة لعمليات الحفظ الأمين للنقود والأوراق المالية والمقتنيات الثمينة والوثائق وسائر القيم المتداولة.
وبشكل عام القيام بجميع العمليات المصرفية لمصلحته أو لمصلحة الغير أو بالاشتراك معه في الجمهورية العربية السورية أو في الخارج.

المادة 5

يجوز للمصرف التعامل بالتمويل التأجيري بناء على اقتراح مجلس الإدارة وموافقة وزير المالية في ضوء المبررات التي يقدمها مجلس الإدارة ووفق الحدود والضوابط التي يضعها مجلس النقد والتسليف.

المادة 6

أ- يحق للمصرف وضمن الضوابط والحدود التي يضعها مجلس النقد والتسليف استخدام جزء من أمواله الخاصة في الأنشطة الآتية:
• المساهمة في مصارف أخرى وشركات مالية داخل أراضي الجمهورية العربية السورية وخارجها وذلك بموافقة من وزير المالية بناء على اقتراح من مجلس الإدارة.
• المساهمة في إقامة أو تمويل مشاريع استثمارية سياحية صناعية.. وغيرها.. وذلك بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء واقتراح من مجلس الإدارة وموافقة من وزير المالية.
ب- للمصرف الاحتفاظ بأرباحه السنوية الناجمة عن الأنشطة المذكورة في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة حتى تعادل تكلفة المساهمة فيها.
ج- يعد لكل من هذه الأنشطة حسابات مستقلة وميزانية ختامية وتظهر نتائجها في الميزانية الختامية للمصرف بشكل واضح.

المادة 7

أ- يفتح حساب لدى المصرف التجاري السوري باسم فروقات تعديل سعر صرف الدولة والقطاع العام.
ب- تسجل في الحساب المفتوح بموجب الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة الفروقات الناجمة عن تعديل سعر صرف الدولة والقطاع العام العائد لأعوام 2006 وما قبل والتي يملكها المصرف التجاري السوري بتاريخ إعداد الميزانية الختامية.
ج- تسجل في الحساب المفتوح بموجب الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة الفروقات الناجمة عن تعديل سعر صرف الدولة والقطاع العام للأعوام اللاحقة.

المادة 8

أ- يسمح للمصرف باستعمال جزء من الحساب المفتوح بالفقرة (أ) من المادة السابعة من هذا المرسوم التشريعي في تغطية رأس ماله غير المدفوع ليعادل رأس المال الإسمي المحدد بموجب أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي.
ب- يعتبر رصيد الحساب المحدد في الفقرة (أ) من المادة السابقة من هذا المرسوم التشريعي بمثابة حساب مجمد يظهر ضمن الميزانية الختامية للمصرف تحت بند خاص ولا يعتبر من الأموال الخاصة للمصرف ويجوز تحريكه باقتراح من وزير المالية وموافقة رئيس مجلس الوزراء.

المادة 9

لا تدخل الفروقات المبينة في المادة السابعة من هذا المرسوم التشريعي ضمن أرباح المصرف ولا تخضع لأي نوع من الضرائب أو الرسوم.

المادة 10

أ- للمصرف إذا لم تسدد مطاليبه عند الاستحقاق أن يعمد إلى طلب بيع الأصل المرهون أو الجاري عليه التأمين بعد انقضاء ثلاثين يوما على إنذار المدين بواسطة الكاتب بالعدل أو ببطاقة بريدية مكشوفة. وإن هذا الحق لا يمنع المصرف من إجراء سائر التتبعات الأخرى بحق المدين إلى أن يتم تسديد جميع مطاليبه من رأس المال وفوائد وعمولات ومصاريف وغيرها.
ب- إذا تجاوز حاصل البيع قيمة الدين من رأس مال وفوائد ومصاريف يوضع الفائض في المصرف تحت تصرف المدين ويبلغ المدين بذلك.

المادة 11

لا يجوز حجز الأموال التي يقرضها أو يسلفها المصرف ولا الناجمة عنها وفقا لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي إلا بعد قيام طالب الحجز بتسديد أسناد الديون التي منحت تلك الأموال لأجلها.

المادة 12

تضع الدوائر العقارية إشارة الرهن أو التأمين أو الحجز على صحائف عقارات المدين أو كفلائه بناء على كتاب خطى من المصرف بالاستناد إلى عقد القرض المتضمن شروط الرهن.

المادة 13

أ- لا يجوز بيع أو نقل أو تأجير أو استثمار أو إعارة الأموال المرهونة لدى المصرف أو التي يضع عليها إشارة الرهن أو التأمين أو الحجز عليها أو قسمتها أو إفرازها رضائيا إلا بموافقة المصرف.
ب- يعتبر المصرف مع مدينيه وكفلائهم طرفا في قضايا الإفراز القضائي والتحسين العقاري والتحميل وإزالة الشيوع وعمليات التنظيم المتعلقة بالعقارات الضامنة لحقوقه.

المادة 14

أ- إذا نقصت الضمانات التي قدمها المدين ضمانا للقرض سواء بسبب حوادث طارئة أو لأي سبب آخر يحق للمصرف أن يطلب من المدين ضمانات جديدة خلال مدة يحددها المصرف ولا يمنع ذلك المصرف من وضع إشارة التأمين الجبري دون مهلة على الأموال غير المنقولة للمدين بما يعادل نقص الضمانة بكتاب من المصرف دون حضوره أو بتنظيم محضر عقد جديد تكون لهذه الإشارة نفس المفعول والقوة للإشارة الأساسية.
ب- إذا قام المدين بالتأمين على الضمانات لدى إحدى شركات التأمين المرخصة بمبالغ تزيد على مطاليب المصرف فلا تطبق أحكام الفقرة السابقة وإنما ينتقل حق المصرف حكما إلى التأمين المقدم من المدين.

المادة 15

يعفى المصرف من تقديم الكفالات والتأمينات القضائية لدى مراجعة المحاكم ودوائر التنفيذ.

المادة 16

على المصرف التعاقد مع مدقق حسابات مستقل أو أكثر من ضمن القائمة المعتمدة من قبل مجلس النقد والتسليف يقترحه مجلس الإدارة ويوافق عليه وزير المالية وتحدد تعويضاته بقرار منه.
ويتم التعاقد وتحديد التعويضات دون التقيد بأحكام القانون رقم 51 لعام 2004.

المادة 17

يخضع المصرف لـ:
أ- القانون رقم 23 لعام 2002. [1]
ب- القانون رقم 50 لعام 2004. [2]
ج- القانون رقم 2 لعام 2005. [3]
د- المرسوم التشريعي 33 لعام 2005. [4]
هـ- المرسوم التشريعي 34 لعام 2005. [5]

المادة 18

في كل ما لم يرد عليه نص في هذا المرسوم التشريعي تطبق أحكام قانون التجارة السوري وتعديلاته.

المادة 19

ينهى العمل بأحكام المرسوم 1654 لعام 1977.

المادة 20

ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية.
دمشق في 19/7/1427 هجري الموافق 13/8/2006 ميلادي




رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

السماح للمصارف المرخصة ببيع المواطنين السوريين العملات الاجنبية - المرسوم التشريعي رقم 82 للعام 2005 
السماح للمصارف المرخصة ببيع المواطنين السوريين العملات الاجنبية
المرسوم التشريعي رقم 82 للعام 2005
المادة 1 

يجوز بقرار يصدر عن مجلس الوزراء السماح للمصارف المرخصة ببيع المواطنين السوريين العملات الأجنبية من موجوداتها 

المادة 2

يعتبر قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم /11/ لعام /1961/ معدلا حكما بموجب هذا المرسوم التشريعي

المادة 3

ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعى فى الجريدة الرسمية
دمشق فى 19/8/ 1426/ ه الموافق فى 22/9/2005/ م


رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

إحداث هيئة الأوراق والأسواق المالية السورية
القانون 22 لعام 2005
المادة /1 /

يقصد بالتعاريف الآتية في مجال تطبيق هذا القانون ما يلى
الهيئة/ هيئة الأوراق والأسواق المالية السورية
المجلس/ مجلس مفوضي الهيئة
رئيس المجلس/ رئيس مجلس المفوضين.. الرئيس التنفيذي للهيئة.
الأوراق المالية/ أسهم الشركات القابلة للتداول.. وأدوات الدين القابلة للتداول التي تصدرها الحكومة أو الشركات.. وأية أدوات مالية تمثل حقوق أرباح المساهمة.. أو أية أدوات مالية أخرى يرى المجلس شمولها.
الأسواق المالية/ الأسواق المنظمة لتداول الأوراق المالية التي يمكن أن تنشأ في الجمهورية العربية السورية وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون.

المادة /2/

أ/ تحدث في الجمهورية العربية السورية جهة ناظمة تسمى هيئة الأوراق والأسواق المالية السورية.. ترتبط برئيس مجلس الوزراء.. وتتمتع بالشخصية الاعتبارية وبالاستقلال المالي و الادارى ويكون مقرها في دمشق.
ب/ يكون لهذه الهيئة جميع الصلاحيات اللازمة للقيام بالمهام والوظائف المنوطة بها.. وبما يحقق أهدافها.
ج/ يحظر على الهيئة القيام بأي عمل أو نشاط بقصد الربح.. أو إقراض الأموال أو إصدار الأوراق المالية.

المادة / 3/

أ/ تعمل الهيئة على تحقيق الأهداف الأساسية التالية...
1/ تنظيم وتطوير الأسواق المالية والأنشطة والفعاليات الملحقة بها بما يضمن تحقيق العدالة والكفاءة والشفافية ويساهم في الحد من المخاطر المرتبطة بمعاملات الأوراق المالية.
2/ حماية المواطنين والمستثمرين في الأوراق المالية من الممارسات غير العادلة أو غير السليمة.. أو التي تنطوي على احتيال أو غش أو تدليس أو تلاعب.
3/ تشجيع النشاط الادخاري والاستثماري بما يخدم مصلحة الاقتصاد الوطني.
ب/ تكون الهيئة الجهة المسؤولة عن إصدار التعليمات والقيام بكافة الوظائف الكفيلة بتحقيق أهدافها ولها في سبيل ذلك القيام بما يلى..
1/ تنظيم ومراقبة الإفصاح الكامل عن المعلومات المتعلقة بالأوراق المالية.
2/ تنظيم ومراقبة إصدار الأوراق المالية والتعامل بها.
3/ تنظيم ومراقبة أعمال ونشاطات الجهات الخاضعة لرقابة الهيئة وإشرافها.
4/ مراقبة الأسواق المالية.

المادة /4/

أ/ يتشكل مجلس المفوضين من سبعة أعضاء منهم أربعة أعضاء متفرغين بينهم رئيس المجلس ونائب رئيس المجلس من ذوى الخبرة والاختصاص على أن يكونوا أشخاصا طبيعيين سوريين.
رئيس مجلس المفوضين/ الرئيس التنفيذي رئيسا
أحد المفوضين نائبا للرئيس
معاون وزير المالية عضوا
معاون وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة عضوا
نائب حاكم مصرف سورية المركزي عضوا
مفوضين آخرين عضوين
ب/ يسمى رئيس وأعضاء مجلس المفوضين بمرسوم يحدد فيه أجورهم وتعويضاتهم.
ج/ يسمى أمين سر للمجلس بقرار من المجلس.
د/ مدة العضوية في المجلس أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد.. على أن يكون التجديد لمرة واحدة بالنسبة للرئيس ونائبه ويستمر عضو المجلس في هذه الحالة في عضويته بعد انتهائها إلى أن يتم تعيين خلف له.

المادة /5/

تصدر أنظمة الهيئة بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح مجلس المفوضين.

المادة /6/

تخضع لإشراف ورقابة الهيئة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون..
والأنظمة والتعليمات.. والقرارات الصادرة بمقتضاه الجهات التالية...
1/ الشركات المصدرة للأوراق المالية.
2/ شركات الخدمات والاستشارات والوساطة المالية المرخص لها.
3/ مصارف وشركات الاستثمار وصناديق الاستثمار المشترك المرخص لها.
4/ الأسواق المالية.
5/ شركات ومكاتب المحاسبة والتدقيق المعتمدة.

المادة /7/ 

مهام المجلس...
يتولى المجلس تنفيذ مهام الهيئة المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وكذلك اللوائح والقواعد والتعليمات الصادرة بمقتضاه ومن ضمنها...
1/ وضع معايير وشروط إصدار الأوراق المالية.
2/ وضع السياسات التي تخدم تحقيق الأغراض والمهام المنوطة بالهيئة.
3/ الموافقة على طرح الأوراق المالية واعتماد نشرات الإصدار المرتبطة بهذه الأوراق.
4/ تقديم المقترحات للجهات الحكومية في المجالات التي تساعد على تطوير وتعميق القطاع المالي وتوفير الحماية للمستثمرين والمتعاملين في الأوراق المالية.
5/ اعتماد أو منح تراخيص مزاولة المهنة للمؤسسات المالية العاملة في الأسواق التي تصدر بموجب أحكام هذا القانون.. وتقييد أو تعليق أو إيقاف أو إلغاء هذه التراخيص لاى شخص أو أية جهة خاضعة لرقابة الهيئة وإشرافها التي يراها المجلس مناسبة.
6/ تعليق نشاط الأسواق المالية لمدة لا تزيد على يوم واحد.. ويتعين في حالات الضرورة تعليق نشاط السوق لمدة تزيد على يوم واحد بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح مجلس المفوضين.
7/ الموافقة على إدراج أو إلغاء.. أو تعليق إدراج أية ورقة مالية لشركة أو جهة سورية متداولة في أي سوق للأوراق المالية خارج الجمهورية العربية السورية.
8/ منع طرح أية ورقة مالية في الأسواق المالية أو تعليق إصدارها.. أو تداولها إذا رأت الهيئة ضرورة لذلك.
9/ تحديد البدلات المتعلقة بإصدار التراخيص لمختلف الجهات الخاضعة لإشراف ورقابة الهيئة.. وتجديد هذه التراخيص. كذلك تحديد البدلات المتعلقة باعتماد نشرات إصدار الأوراق المالية.
10/ اقتراح الغرامات المالية التي تفرض على مرتكبي المخالفات وفق أحكام هذا القانون.. وتصدر بمرسوم.
11/ وضع حد أعلى وأدنى للعمولات التي تتقاضاها شركات الخدمات والوساطة المالية من عملائها.. والموافقة على المقابل المالي والعمولات الأخرى التي تتقاضاها الأسواق المالية.
12/ اعتماد المعايير المحاسبية ومعايير التدقيق ومعايير تقويم الأداء التي يجب التقيد بها من قبل الجهات الخاضعة لرقابة الهيئة.. وتحديد المعايير والشروط الواجب توافرها في مدققى الحسابات المؤهلين لتدقيق حسابات الجهات الخاضعة لرقابة الهيئة وإشرافها.
13/ تحديد شكل محتويات القوائم المالية السنوية والدورية والتقارير والمستندات التي يجب أن تقدمها الجهات المصدرة التي تطرح أوراقا مالية للجمهور أو الجهات المدرجة أوراقها في الأسواق المالية.
14/ تحديد البيانات والمعلومات الواجب تضمينها في نشرة الإصدار من قبل الشركات والجهات المصدرة للأوراق المالية.
15/ إصدار التعليمات التنفيذية والقرارات والإجراءات اللازمة لتطبيق أحكام هذا القانون.
16/ اقتراح النظام الداخلي والأنظمة الأخرى للهيئة.
17/ إعداد لوائح وقواعد المراقبة والإشراف على الجهات الخاضعة لإشراف الهيئة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون.
18/ إعداد التشريعات والأنظمة المتعلقة بالأوراق المالية.
19/ تعيين مدقق حسابات مرخص لتدقيق القوائم والحسابات المالية للهيئة.
20/ إعداد مشروع الموازنة السنوية للهيئة وتقديمها لرئيس مجلس الوزراء للمصادقة عليها.

المادة /8/

يترتب على كل من يصبح موظفا لدى الهيئة أو عضوا في مجلسها أن يقدم تصريحا للهيئة يفصح فيه عن الأوراق المالية السورية وغير
السورية المدرجة في الأسواق السورية التي يملكها أو الواقعة تحت تصرفه أو حتى تحت تصرف أحد أقربائه من الدرجة الأولى وعن أي تغيير يطرأ بعد ذلك عليها خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ علمه بالتغيير تحت طائلة إلغاء عضويته في المجلس أو فقدان وظيفته في الهيئة.

المادة /9/

يحظر على أعضاء مجلس مفوضي الهيئة المتفرغين وموظفيها ممارسة أي مهنة أو عمل آخر.. بما في ذلك أن يشغلوا منصبا أو وظيفة في جهة حكومية أو في أي مؤسسة عامة أو خاصة.. كما يحظر على جميع أعضاء مجلس المفوضين تقديم المشورة للشركات المؤسسات الخاصة.

المادة /10/

يكون رئيس المجلس هو الرئيس التنفيذي للهيئة والمنفذ لسياستها والمسؤول عن إدارتها وآمر الصرف فيها ويقوم في سبيل ذلك
بما يلى..
1/ تنفيذ القرارات التي يتخذها المجلس.
2/ التوقيع منفردا أو بالاشتراك مع غيره على التقارير والبيانات المحاسبية والقوائم المالية وعلى الوثائق والمراسلات الخاصة بالهيئة
وفقا لأنظمتها.
3/ تمثيل الهيئة أمام القضاء وأمام الغير.

المادة /11/

أ/ يقوم نائب رئيس المجلس بوظائف رئيس المجلس ومهامه في حالة غيابه على وجه قانوني أو شغور مركزه.
ب/ للرئيس الحق بتفويض بعض صلاحياته لعضو آخر من أعضاء المجلس أو لاى موظف في الهيئة على أن يكون التفويض خطيا ومحددا

المادة /12/

أ/ يجتمع المجلس بناء على دعوة رئيس المجلس أو بطلب من غالبية أعضائه مرة كل شهر على الأقل.
ويشترط لاعتبار الاجتماع قانونيا حضور خمسة من أعضائه على أن يكون من بينهم رئيس المجلس أو نائب رئيس المجلس.
ب/ تتخذ قرارات المجلس بأغلبية الأصوات وفى حال تساوى الأصوات يرجح جانب الرئيس.
ج/ يحدد النظام الداخلي للهيئة شروط عقد اجتماع المجلس ومتطلباته.. بما في ذلك الدعوة للاجتماع.

المادة /13/

أ/ يكون للهيئة موازنة مستقلة بحيث تبدأ السنة المالية من اليوم الأول من شهر كانون الثاني وتنتهي في الحادي والثلاثين من كانون الأول ب/ تحتفظ الهيئة باحتياطي عام يعادل ضعف اجمالى نفقاتها المبينة في ميزانيتها السنوية السابقة.. يتم تكوينه من الفائض من مواردها بعد اقتطاع جميع النفقات الرأسمالية والجارية التي تحتاجها الهيئة.. على أن تؤول المبالغ الزائدة عن هذا الاحتياطي إلى وزارة المالية.
ج/ إذا وقع عجز في ميزانية الهيئة لأية سنة مالية.. يغطى من الاحتياطي العام وإذا لم يكف الاحتياطي العام لتغطية العجز تقوم وزارة المالية بتغطية العجز.

المادة /14/

أ/ تتكون الموارد المالية للهيئة مما يلى...
1/ البدلات والعمولات التي تتقاضاها وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون والأنظمة الصادرة بموجبه.
2/ الغرامات المالية التي تفرض على المخالفين بموجب أحكام هذا القانون.
3/ المساعدات والتبرعات والهبات التي تحصل عليها الهيئة شريطة موافقة
رئيس مجلس الوزراء عليها.
ب/ تفرض البدلات والعمولات التي تتقاضاها الهيئة وفقا لما يلى..
1/ تسجيل الإصدارات ومنح تراخيص إصدار الأوراق المالية.
2/ إدراج أو قبول تداول الأوراق المالية في الأسواق المالية.
3/ تداول ونقل ملكية الأوراق المالية.
4/ اعتماد أو منح الترخيص لشركات الخدمات والوساطة المالية أو شركات الاستثمار.
5/ أية خدمات أخرى يقترحها المجلس ويوافق عليها رئيس مجلس الوزراء.

المادة /15/

يرفع رئيس المجلس تقريرا سنويا لرئيس مجلس الوزراء عن أعمال الهيئة ومركزها المالي في السنة المالية السابقة وذلك خلال ثلاثة أشهر من انتهاء السنة المالية.

المادة /16/

يحق للهيئة إجراء أي تحقيق أو تفتيش أو تدقيق لتحديد ما إذا كانت أية جهة أو أي شخص قد ارتكب مخالفة أو اتخذ إجراءات تحضيرية
تؤدى إلى ارتكاب مخالفة لاى من أحكام هذا القانون والأنظمة والتعليمات والقرارات الصادرة بمقتضاه.
ويحق للهيئة تدقيق الوثائق والقيود والسجلات العائدة لأية جهة من الجهات الخاضعة لرقابة الهيئة وإشرافها والحصول على نسخ من أي منها والتفتيش عليها بإشعار مسبق أو بدونه.

المادة /17/

يعتبر مخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون.. كل ما يلى...
1/ مخالفة الأنظمة والتعليمات والقرارات الصادرة عن الهيئة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون.
2/ عدم استجابة أي شخص أو جهة خاضعة لرقابة الهيئة وإشرافها بتقديم الوثائق أو المستندات اللازمة خلال المدد والمهل المحددة.
3/ تقديم معلومات أو بيانات غير صحيحة أو مضللة في أي من الوثائق أو المستندات المقدمة للهيئة.
4/ عرض أوراق مالية أو بيعها بالاستناد إلى بيانات أو معلومات غير صحيحة أو مضللة سواء فيما يتعلق بالحقوق والمزايا التي تمنحها هذه الأوراق أو حول طبيعة النشاط والأوضاع المالية للشركات المصدرة لهذه الأوراق.
5/ استغلال شخص ما بحكم وظيفته أو مركزه لمعلومات داخلية أو سرية تتعلق بأوراق مالية لتحقيق مكاسب مادية أو معنوية أو إفشاء هذه المعلومات لغير مرجعه المختص أو القضاء.
6/ بث وتوزيع الشائعات أو إعطاء معلومات أو بيانات غير صحيحة أو مضللة حول أية ورقة مالية بغرض التأثير على سعرها أو سمعة الشركة المصدرة لهذه الورقة.
7/ تصديق مدقق الحسابات أو المحاسب على بيانات مالية غير صحيحة أو مضللة أو مخالفة للمعايير المحاسبية ومعايير التدقيق المعتمدة.
8/ اعتماد تحاليل مالية مغرية تتعارض مع المركز المالي للشركة والقناعات الحقيقية لمكتب الاستشارات المالية والاستثمارية.
9/ بيع أوراق مالية أو التصرف بها دون تفويض خطى من مالكها أو دون وجود اتفاقية تخوله بذلك.
10/ عدم توزيع نشرة الإصدار المعتمدة من الهيئة على جمهور المستثمرين.
11/ مخالفة التعليمات الصادرة عن الهيئة بشأن طبيعة المعلومات والبيانات الواجب تضمينها في نشرة إصدار الأوراق المالية.
12/ بيع أوراق مالية دون نشرة إصدار معتمدة من قبل الهيئة.
13/ تقديم أية خدمات مالية أو استثمارية أو وساطة مالية مرتبطة بالأوراق المالية دون الحصول على ترخيص أو قبل اعتمادها من الهيئة14/ أي خداع أو تدليس أو تلاعب يتعلق بنشاط إصدار أو تداول أو انتقال ملكية الأوراق المالية أو أية ممارسة محظورة أو تضليل اعلامى فيما يتعلق بالأنشطة والأعمال المرخص لها من قبل الهيئة.

المادة /18/

مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد منصوص عليها في القوانين الأنظمة النافذة.
أ/ يعاقب بالحبس لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر ولا تزيد عن ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة مالية كل من ارتكب المخالفات المنصوص عليها في الفقرات /3/4/5/6/7/9/12/13/14 / من المادة السابعة عشرة من هذا القانون.
ب/ أما باقي المخالفات فتفرض بحق مرتكبيها غرامة مالية.
ج/ يحكم بالغرامات المبينة في الفقرتين /أ/ و /ب/ لصالح الهيئة بصفة تعويض.
د/ يعتبر أعضاء مجلس الإدارة وأعضاء هيئة المديرين والشركاء المتضامنون والموظفون المعنيون لدى الشخص الاعتباري المخالف مسؤولين عن المخالفة ما لم يثبت عدم علمهم بارتكابها.

المادة /19/

تعتبر المعلومات غير المعلنة التي يطلع عليها أعضاء المجلس وموظفو الهيئة سرية وذلك تحت طائلة المسؤولية القانونية إلا أنه يجوز
للمجلس ولأسباب مبررة الكشف عن المعلومات التي يراها ضرورية لحماية المستثمرين.

المادة /20/

مع مراعاة القوانين والأنظمة النافذة يتعين على الجهات العامة وغيرها تزويد الهيئة بالوثائق والمعلومات التي تطلبها لأغراض القيام بواجباتها وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون.

المادة /21/

أ/ تخضع حسابات الهيئة بعد تدقيقها من مدقق الحسابات المعتمد من قبل الهيئة لمراجعة الجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالية الذي يرفع تقريرا بذلك لرئيس مجلس الوزراء.
ب/ يتم إبراء ذمة رئيس وأعضاء مجلس المفوضين بعد إقرار نتائج الميزانية والحسابات الختامية من قبل الجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالية وخلال مدة لا تزيد على سنتين من انتهاء مدة عضويته.

المادة /22/

أ/ يعد مجلس المفوضين مشروع قانون إحداث سوق الأوراق المالية السورية خلال ستة أشهر بعد تسمية أعضاء المجلس.
ب/ يصدر مجلس المفوضين التعليمات التنفيذية اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون خلال ستة أشهر بعد تسمية أعضاء المجلس.

المادة /23/

ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية.
دمشق في 13/5/1426 هـ الموافق لـ /19/6/2005م



رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

إحداث مركز التدريب والتأهيل المصرفي
المرسوم التشريعي رقم 52 لعام 2005
المادة 1 

يحدث في الجمهورية العربية السورية هيئة عامة تتمتع بالشخصية الاعتبارية والاستقلال المالي والإداري باسم مركز التدريب والتأهيل المصرفي مقرها دمشق وترتبط بحاكم مصرف سورية المركزي.

المادة 2

يقصد بالتعاريف الآتية أينما وردت في مجال تطبيق هذا المرسوم التشريعي المعاني المدرجة إزاءه:
• الحاكم: حاكم مصرف سورية المركزي.
• المركز: مركز التدريب والتأهيل المصرفي.
• المجلس: مجلس إدارة مركز التدريب والتأهيل المصرفي.
• المدير: مدير مركز التدريب والتأهيل المصرفي.
• المتدرب: المشترك في الدورة التدريبية وفق شروط القبول المحددة من قبل المجلس.

المادة 3

أ- يهدف المركز إلى رفع المستوى الفني والمهني للعاملين في المصارف على مختلف مستوياتهم الوظيفية وتحسين أدائهم وتنمية القدرات الإدارية والسلوكية لديهم وتعميق وتكامل الخبرات المصرفية المتخصصة في مختلف مجالات العمل المصرفي وتطوير برامج التدريب بصورة مستمرة بحيث تواكب التطورات الحديثة والمستجدة في أساليب العمل المصرفي والخدمات المصرفية وتحسين مستوى المعرفة العملية باللغات الأجنبية اللازمة للعمل المصرفي وتنمية قدرات العاملين على استخدام تقنيات المعلوماتية في جميع نواحي العمل المصرفي.
ب- يجوز توسيع نطاق اختصاص المركز ليشمل التدريب والتأهيل في مجال التأمين والبورصات والنشاطات المالية الأخرى في ضوء الحاجة لمثل هذا التدريب بقرار من المجلس ويحدد المجلس مبالغ المساهمات السنوية أو المشاركة في الدورات التدريبية الواجبة على المؤسسات والشركات المستفيدة بموجب هذه الفقرة.

المادة 4

من أجل تحقيق الأهداف المشار إليها في المادة 3 أعلاه يقوم المركز بما يليك
أ- المساهمة في دراسة وتحديد وتلبية الاحتياجات التدريبية الفعلية لدى المصارف كافة في ضوء الإصلاح والتطوير المزمع إجراؤه بحيث تؤخذ بالاعتبار الأنشطة المصرفية المحدثة والحاجة لإعادة التدريب والتأهيل وقبل إحداث فروع جديدة للمصارف العاملة وإعداد كوادر فنية لإشغال وظائف قيادية.
ب- تدريب وتأهيل العاملين في مختلف مواقع العمل المصرفي.
ج- المساهمة في تحديث وتطوير أساليب العمل المصرفي والتدريب المصرفي بما يتناسب مع المتغيرات الاقتصادية والنقدية والمصرفية والتقنية.
د- تدريب العاملين الحاليين على أساليب الإدارة الحديثة والقواعد السلوكية الجيدة لتحقيق الارتقاء بمستوى الأداء في تنفيذ المهام والعمليات المصرفية وأسلوب التعامل مع الزبائن وذوي العلاقة من المراجعين والمتعاملين مع المصارف.
هـ- تنظيم دورات تدريبية على استخدام الحاسوب وعلى البرمجة الأساسية اللازمة في مجالات العمل المختلفة وعلى الأساليب والتقنيات المستجدة.
و- تنظيم دورات تدريبية سواء في المركز أو لدى المعاهد أو المؤسسات المتخصصة بهدف تحسين وتنمية معرفة العاملين باللغات الأجنبية حسبما تتطلبه ضرورات العمل المصرفي.

المادة 5

أ- يتولى إدارة المركز مجلس إدارة ومدير مؤلف من:
1- حاكم مصرف سورية المركزي رئيساً.
2- النائب الأول لحاكم مصرف سورية المركزي نائبا للرئيس.
3- أحد أعضاء مجلس النقد والتسليف يتم اقتراحه من قبل الحاكم عضواً.
4- المدير العام لأحد المصارف العامة والمدير العام لأحد المصارف الخاصة أو المشتركة يتم اختياره بالاتفاق بين هذه المصارف وتتم تسميتها من قبل رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح الحاكم عضوين.
5- ممثل عن هيئات التدريس في كليات الاقتصاد بالجامعات السورية مختص بموضوع النقود والمصارف يتم اختياره من قبل وزير التعليم العالي عضواً.
6- خبيران في الشؤون المصرفية من ذوي الكفاءات المتميزة يسميهما رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح الحاكم عضوين.
7- مدير المركز عضوا وأمينا لسر المجلس.
ب- يصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء قرارا بتسمية أعضاء مجلس الإدارة.

المادة 6

مدة عضوية الأعضاء المشار إليهم في البنود 3، 4، 5، 6 من المادة 5 أعلاه سنتان ويمكن إعادة تسميتهم من قبل رئيس مجلس الوزراء.

المادة 7

يجتمع المجلس مرة كل شهرين على الأقل أو بدعوة من رئيسه عند الضرورة ولا تعتبر اجتماعاته قانونية ألا بحضور غالبية أعضائه من بينهم رئيس المجلس أو نائبه وتتخذ القرارات بأكثرية أصوات الأعضاء الحاضرين ويرجح جانب الرئيس عند تعادل الأصوات.

المادة 8

يتقاضى كل من رئيس وأعضاء مجلس الإدارة تعويضا مقطوعا عن حضور الجلسات يحدد بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح مجلس الإدارة.

المادة 9

يختص المجلس بالمهام والاختصاصات الآتية:
أ- إقرار الهيكل التنظيمي للمركز الذي يساعده في تنفيذ مهامه المحددة في هذا المرسوم التشريعي.
ب- اقتراح نظام خاص للعاملين المتعاقد معهم من غير الدائمين في المركز من خبراء وباحثين ومدربين بما فيهم مدير المركز على أن يصدر النظام بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء.
ج- إعداد مشروع مرسوم الملاك العددي للمركز وتوزيع وظائف هذا الملاك على أجهزة الهيكل التنظيمي.
د- إعداد النظام الداخلي للمركز ويصدر بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء.
هـ- إقرار السياسة العامة للمركز وخطته وبرامجه التدريبية السنوية.
و- إقرار سياسة تمويل المركز وتحديد وتقرير قبول المنح والمعونات الفنية الخارجية بعد موافقة رئيس مجلس الوزراء وكذلك مساهمات الجهات المصرفية من داخل القطر ورسوم الالتحاق بدورات المركز.
ز- اعتماد مشروع الموازنة التقديرية السنوية وبنودها الجارية والاستثمارية.
ح- إعداد التقرير السنوي عن نشاط المركز وإنجازاته.
ط- إقرار الميزانية الختامية السنوية للمركز وعرضها على الجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالية.

المادة 10

أ- يعين بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح الحاكم مدير للمركز من ذوي المؤهلات العلمية والخبرة المصرفية ويجري تحديد راتبه الشهري وتعويضاته وحقوقه الأخرى وفق أحكام العقد المبرم معه على أن لا يخضع هذا المدير لأحكام القانون الأساسي للعاملين في الدولة وإنما تطبق عليه أحكام عقده وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة للخبراء الاستشاريين الذين تتطلب طبيعة مهامهم إبرام عقود معهم تصدق من قبل رئيس مجلس الوزراء.
ب- يقوم مدير المركز بإدارة شؤون المركز وفق الأنظمة التي يضعها أو يقرها مجلس الإدارة ويكون مسؤولا أمام رئيس المجلس عن حسن سير العمل فيه وتطويره ويتولى بصورة خاصة الصلاحيات والمهام الآتية:
1- تنفيذ قرارات مجلس الإدارة.
2- اقتراح الهيكل التنظيمي للمركز والملاك العددي للعاملين والنظام الداخلي للمركز ونظام العاملين والتعليمات المالية والإدارية وكل ما يتعلق بشؤون العاملين.
3- إعداد مشروع الخطة السنوية الخاصة بالبرامج التدريبية والندوات وغيرها من النشاطات ذات الصلة.
4- تنفيذ الخطط والبرامج ومناهج التعليم والتدريب والتأهيل المقررة وتقييم نتائجها.
5- إعداد مشروع الموازنة السنوية الإدارية والاستثمارية للمركز واقتراح المبالغ التي تلتزم المصارف بسدادها ومساهمات الجهات الأخرى.
6- الإشراف على إعداد مواد التدريب والدراسات والبحوث في مختلف مجالات العمل المصرفي والتدريب العملي وتنظيم عقد الندوات.
7- اقتراح التعاقد مع المدربين والمحاضرين والباحثين المتخصصين سواء كانوا سوريين أم غير سوريين وفقا لاحتياجات تنفيذ البرامج.
8- اقتراح التعويضات المناسبة للمدربين والمحاضرين وفق ضوابط وأسس محددة يقررها مجلس الإدارة.
9- تعيين العاملين الآخرين في المركز وترفيعهم وتحفيزهم ومنحهم المكافآت التشجيعية في حدود الاعتمادات المرصدة وفرض العقوبات وفق القوانين والأنظمة النافذة.
10- اقتراح الشروط الواجب توفرها في العاملين المرشحين للتدرب تبعا لأنواع الدورات ومستواها.
11- قبول المرشحين للمشاركة في الدورات والندوات وتحديد الأعداد القصوى للمقبولين فيها.
12- إصدار شهادات الحضور والمشاركة وأية شهادات أخرى يقرر المجلس منحها وفقا للنظام الداخلي للمركز.
13- عقد النفقات والأمر بصرفها وفق اعتمادات الموازنة والأنظمة المالية والمحاسبية للمركز والتعاقد مع مختلف الجهات الداخلية والخارجية ذات الصلة بأنشطة المركز وله أن يعطي تفويضا لمن يعتمده لذلك ضمن الحدود والشروط التي يحددها.
14- يمثل المركز تجاه الغير وأمام القضاء.
15- تقديم تقارير ربعية وسنوية إلى المجلس حول نشاط المركز وتنفيذ الخطط المعتمدة وعن مركزه المالي.

المادة 11

تتألف موارد المركز من:‏ 
أ- الأموال التي تخصصه بها الدولة.
ب- مساهمات المصارف في تكاليف المركز.
ج- الهبات والتبرعات والهدايا المقدمة للمركز بعد موافقة السيد رئيس مجلس الوزراء عليها.
د- رسوم الانتساب إلى الدورات والندوات التي تحدد من قبل المجلس.

المادة 12

يفتح حساب جار خاص بالمركز لدى مصرف سورية المركزي تدرج فيه جميع الإيرادات والنفقات.

المادة 13‏

تساهم المصارف في تكاليف تأسيس المركز وإدارته بنسبة تتراوح بين 3، 5 بالمائة سنويا من إجمالي المبالغ المرصدة في بند الأجور والتعويضات السنوية للعاملين لدى المصارف الواردة في الموازنة التقديرية لكل من هذه المصارف وتحدد النسبة بقرار من المجلس على أن يخضع للمصادقة من قبل رئيس مجلس الوزراء.

المادة 14‏

إضافة للمساهمة السنوية في نفقات المركز المشار إليها في المادة 13 للمجلس أن يقرر تحصيل رسوم على المشاركة الفعلية في الدورات والندوات التي ينظمها المركز تبعا لمدة الدورة وعدد المشاركين المقبولين فيها من كل مصرف تدفعها المصارف والمؤسسات المستفيدة بهدف إضفاء الجدية في الانتقاء وتغطية النفقات وتحقيق وفر احتياطي.

المادة 15

تضاعف المساهمة السنوية أو الرسوم المفروضة على المصرف أو مشاركيه في حال تخلف المصرف عن تسديد مساهمته أو الرسوم المفروضة عليه أو على مشاركيه.

المادة 16

مع مراعاة أحكام المواد الواردة في هذا المرسوم التشريعي تطبق القوانين والأنظمة النافذة المعمول بها في الهيئات العامة ذات الطابع الإداري ويخضع العاملون الدائمون في هذا المركز في كل ما لم يرد عليه نص فيه إلى القانون الأساسي للعاملين في الدولة.

المادة 17‏

يلغي المرسوم التشريعي رقم 49 تاريخ 21 /8/2003.

المادة 18

ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية.
دمشق في 4/4/1426 هجري الموافق 12/5/2005 ميلادي



رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

إحداث المصارف الإسلامية
المرسوم التشريعي 35 لعام 2005
المادة 1

تعاريف

أ- المصرف الإسلامي: هو المصرف الذي يتضمن عقد تأسيسه ونظامه الأساسي التزاما بممارسة الأعمال المصرفية المسموح بها على غير أساس الفائدة أخذا وعطاء ووفقا لصيغ المعاملات المصرفية التي لا تتعارض مع أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية سواء في مجال قبول الودائع وتقديم الخدمات المصرفية الأخرى أو في مجال التمويل والاستثمار.
ب- هيئة الرقابة الشرعية: هي هيئة مكونة من عدد محدود من علماء الفقه والشريعة والقانون تعينها الجمعية العمومية لمساهمي المصرف الإسلامي مهمتها إجراء الرقابة الشرعية على أعمال المصرف وعقوده لضمان توافقها مع أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية.

المادة 2

يخضع إحداث المصارف الإسلامية في الجمهورية العربية السورية للأسس والصيغ القانونية والإجراءات المنصوص عليها في القانون رقم 28 لعام 2001 المتعلق بإحداث المصارف الخاصة والمشتركة ويصدر قرار الترخيص بتأسيس المصرف عن مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح مصرف سورية المركزي وتوصية مجلس النقد والتسليف المبنية على القناعة بان الترخيص يخدم المصلحة العامة وحاجات الاقتصاد الوطني ويراعى استيعاب السوق المصرفية.

المادة 3

يجوز للمصارف العاملة المسجلة في سجل المصارف وبعد موافقة مجلس النقد والتسليف المساهمة في تأسيس مصارف إسلامية وفق أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي بشرط التقيد بما يلي:
1- مراعاة الحدود القصوى لمساهمة الشخصيات الاعتبارية في رأسمال المصرف المحدث المحددة بالقانون 28 لعام 2001.
2- ألا تتجاوز مساهمة المصرف في تأسيس مصرف إسلامي نسبة عشرين بالمائة من صافى الأموال الخاصة للمصرف المساهم يحددها مجلس النقد والتسليف في كل حالة بعد دراسة وضع المصرف الراغب في المساهمة.

المادة 4

أ- يحدد في صك ترخيص المصرف الإسلامي رأس ماله المصرح على أن لا يقل عن خمسة مليارات ليرة سورية موزع على أسهم اسمية لا تقل القيمة الاسمية للسهم الواحد منها عن خمسمائة ليرة سورية كما يحدد في صك الترخيص رأس المال المدفوع عند التأسيس على أن لا يقل عن 50 بالمائة خمسين بالمائة من رأس المال المصرح.
ب- يجب استكمال دفع رأس المال خلال ثلاث سنوات من بداية مزاولة المصرف لنشاطه ويجوز للمصرف عدم توزيع أية أرباح للمساهمين خلال هذه المدة.

المادة 5

لا يجوز للمصرف المرخص وفق أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي أن يبيع أو أن يتنازل عن رخصة المصرف لأي طرف آخر إلا بموافقة مسبقة من مجلس النقد والتسليف كما ليجوز لأي مصرف مساهم في تأسيس مصرف إسلامي أن يتنازل عن نصيبه في المصرف لأي طرف آخر إلا بموافقة مسبقة من مجلس النقد والتسليف.

المادة 6

يهدف المصرف الإسلامي إلى ما يلي:
أ- تقديم الخدمات المصرفية وممارسة أعمال التمويل والاستثمار القائمة على غير أساس الفائدة في جميع صورها وأشكالها.
ب- تطوير وسائل اجتذاب الأموال والمدخرات وتوجيهها نحو المشاركة في الاستثمار المنتج بأساليب ووسائل مصرفية لا تتعارض مع أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية.

المادة 7

يجوز للمصرف الإسلامي القيام بالعمليات المصرفية التالية وذلك وفقا للضوابط والحدود والشروط التي يضعها مجلس النقد والتسليف:
أ- قبول الودائع بأنواعها في حسابات ائتمان أو في حسابات استثمار مشترك أو حسابات استثمار مخصص ولآجال محددة أو غير محددة.
ب- تقديم الخدمات المالية والمصرفية ومباشرة العمليات المصرفية المختلفة التي أجازها القانون رقم 28 لعام 2001 التي لا تتعارض مع أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية سواء تمت هذه العمليات لحساب المصرف الإسلامي أو لحساب الغير أو بالاشتراك معه.
ج- القيام بعمليات التمويل القائمة على غير أساس الفائدة لآجال مختلفة وفى المجالات الاقتصادية التي لا تتعارض مع أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية وذلك باستخدام صيغ العقود الشرعية كعقود المضاربة وعقود المشاركة والمشاركة المتناقصة وبيع المرابحة للأمر بالشراء وعقود الاستصناع وعقود بيع المتسلم وعقود الإجازة التشغيلية وعقود الإجازة التمليكية وغيرها من صيغ العقود التمويلية التي توافق عليها هيئة الرقابة الشرعية.
د- توظيف أموال العملاء الراغبين في حسابات استثمار مشترك مع موارد المصرف الإسلامي وفق نظام المضاربة المشتركة أو توظيفها في حساب استثمار مخصص حسب اتفاق خاص مع العميل.
هـ- القيام بعمليات الاستثمار المباشر أو المالي لحسابها أو لحساب الغير أو بالاشتراك معه بما في ذلك تملك القيم المنقولة وعقود المشاركة وتأسيس الشركات أو المساهمة في الشركات القائمة أو قيد التأسيس التي تزاول أوجه النشاط الاقتصادي المختلفة.
و- أية أعمال مصرفية أخرى تقوم على غير أساس الفائدة توافق عليها هيئة الرقابة الشرعية وتسمح بها تعليمات مجلس النقد والتسليف.

المادة 8

يجب على المصارف الإسلامية أن تكون جميع عملياتها وخدماتها المصرفية والاستثمارية قائمة على غير أساس الفائدة تحت أي شكل من الأشكال وعلى الأخص:
أ- فائدة الديون التي تقبض أو تدفع في جميع حالات الإقراض والاقتراض والإيداع بما في ذلك أي اجر يدفعه المقترض دون أن تقابله خدمة تنطوي على مجهود ذي منفعة معتمدة حسب رأى هيئة الرقابة الشرعية.
ب- فائدة البيوع في إطار العمل المصرفي في حالات عمليات الصرف المرتبط تنفيذها بأجل وكذلك الفائدة التي تنطوي عليها العمليات المشابهة.

المادة 9

استثناء من أحكام الفقرتين 1، 2 من المادة 20 من القانون رقم 28 لعام 2001 والفقرتين 1، 2 من المادة 100 من القانون رقم 23 لعام 2002 يحق للمصارف الإسلامية تملك الأموال المنقولة وغير المنقولة وبيعها واستثمارها وتأجيرها واستئجارها بما في ذلك استصلاح الأراضي المملوكة والمستأجرة وإعدادها للزراعة والصناعة والسياحة والإسكان وكذلك تأسيس الشركات والإسهام في مشاريع تحت التأسيس في مجالات تتفق وأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية وذلك في معرض القيام بالعمليات المصرفية الإسلامية لصالح العملاء أو بالاشتراك معهم ولمجلس النقد والتسليف أن يخضع عمليات التملك والاستثمار والمساهمة هذه للضوابط والحدود التي يراها مناسبة.

المادة 10

أ- يعين المصرف بقرار من الجمعية العمومية للمساهمين بناء على اقتراح مجلس الإدارة ولمدة ثلاث سنوات قابلة للتجديد هيئة مكونة من ثلاثة أعضاء على الأقل من علماء الفقه والشريعة والقانون تسمى هيئة الرقابة الشرعية ويكون رأيها ملزما للمصرف الإسلامي وتتولى هذه الهيئة:
1- مراقبة أعمال المصرف الإسلامي وأنشطته من حيث توافقها وعدم مخالفتها لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية.
2- إبداء الرأي في صيغ العقود اللازمة لأنشطته وأعماله.
3- النظر في أية أمور تكلف بها من قبل مجلس الإدارة أو وفقا لتعليمات مصرف سورية المركزي.
ب- يعد مصرف سورية المركزي نظام القبول وسحب القبول لأعضاء هيئات الرقابة الشرعية في المصارف الإسلامية ونظام عمل هذه الهيئات ويرفعها إلى مجلس النقد والتسليف لاعتمادها وإقرارها.
ج- تقدم هيئة الرقابة الشرعية في المصرف تقريرا سنويا إلى الجمعية العمومية للمساهمين تبين فيه مدى التزام المصرف بأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية للفترة موضوع التقرير وكذلك ملاحظاتها وتوصياتها ويضمن تقرير الهيئة في التقرير السنوي للمصرف.
د- لا يجوز عزل أو إقالة هيئة الرقابة الشرعية أو أي عضو فيها خلال مدة التعيين إلا بقرار من قبل الجمعية العمومية للمساهمين.
هـ- على إدارة المصرف إعلام مصرف سورية المركزي بقرار تعيين هيئة الرقابة الشرعية أو عزلها أو عند إجراء أي تعديل في تكوينها.

المادة 11

أ- تخضع المصارف الإسلامية إلى أحكام الباب الرابع من القانون رقم 23 لعام 2002 المتضمن أحكام تنظيم ومراقبة مهنة المصارف في الجمهورية العربية السورية وذلك في كل مالا يتعارض مع الأحكام الخاصة بالمصارف الإسلامية الواردة في هذا المرسوم التشريعي.
ب- يضع مجلس النقد والتسليف الضوابط الناظمة لعمل المصارف الإسلامية بما في ذلك القواعد والأحكام الخاصة بالسيولة وكفاية رأس المال ونسب تركز الاستثمارات وقواعد حساب المخصصات الواجب اقتطاعها لمواجهة مخاطر الأصول كما يضع ضوابط الاستثناءات الممنوحة لهذه المصارف في هذا القانون من أحكام القانون 28 لعام 2001 والقانون 23 لعام 2001 وتؤخذ في الاعتبار في المراقبة على عمل المصارف الإسلامية معايير الرقابة على المصارف الإسلامية الصادرة عن مجلس الخدمات المالية الإسلامية.
ج- يجوز لمجلس النقد والتسليف أن يضع كل أو بعض ما يلي:
1- الحد الأقصى لقيمة العمليات المتعلقة بنشاط معين.
2- الحد الأقصى لمساهمة المصرف في الشركات التي يقوم بتأسيسها أو يتملك أسهما فيها وكذلك الحد الأقصى لمساهمة المصرف في مشروع واحد.
3- الحد الأقصى لمقدار التزام عميل واحد قبل المصرف.
4- الحد الأقصى للأموال التي يمكن استثمارها خارج البلاد كنسبة من مجموع الاستثمارات.
5- القواعد والشروط التي يجب إتباعها في علاقة المصرف بعملائه وبمساهميه.
د- تخضع المصارف الإسلامية إلى الالتزامات المحددة في المواد 105، 106، 107 من القانون رقم 23 لعام 2002 المتعلقة بتقديم البيانات المالية إلى مصرف سورية المركزي والتي يمكن تعديلها بموافقة المصرف المركزي لتتوافق مع معايير المحاسبة الصادرة عن هيئة المحاسبة والمراجعة للمؤسسات المالية الإسلامية.

المادة 12

أ- لمجلس النقد والتسليف أن يستعين بهيئة استشارية شرعية تضم مستشارين مختصين في أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية والفقه والقانون تتولى إبداء الرأي فيما يحال إليها من مسائل متعلقة بالنشاط المصرفي الإسلامي من قبل مجلس النقد والتسليف.
ب- يسمى مجلس النقد والتسليف أعضاء الهيئة ويضع نظام عملهم وتحدد تعويضات أعضائها بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح مجلس النقد والتسليف.

المادة 13

أ- يجب على إدارة المصرف الإسلامي إعلام المساهمين والمودعين خطيا ودوريا بالمخاطر المرتبطة باستثمارات المصرف ونتائجها ونسب استثمارات المصرف في هذه الاستثمارات كما يجب عليها التمييز بين ودائع الائتمان وودائع الاستثمار المشترك وودائع الاستثمار المخصص.
ب- يجب على المراقبين المصرفيين الداخليين وعلى مراقبي مفوضية الحكومة لدى المصارف التأكد من تقيد المصارف بالواجبات المشار إليها في هذه المادة.

المادة 14

يجب على المصرف الإسلامي الاحتفاظ بحساب احتياطي (صندوق) لمواجهة مخاطر حسابات الاستثمار المشترك لتغطية أية خسائر ناتجة عن الاستثمار المشترك في نهاية الدورة المالية وتتم تغذية هذا الصندوق كما يلي:
أ- اقتطاع ما لا يقل عن 10 بالمائة من صافى أرباح حسابات الاستثمار المشترك المحققة على العمليات الجارية خلال السنة.
ب- يمكن زيادة النسبة المحددة في الفقرة السابقة بناء على تعليمات مجلس النقد والتسليف. ويسرى مفعول النسبة المعدلة بعد زيادتها في السنة المالية اللاحقة للسنة التي تقرر فيها هذا التعديل.
ج- يوقف الاقتطاع عندما يصبح مقدار المبلغ المتجمع في هذا الصندوق مثلى رأس المال المدفوع للمصرف الإسلامي أو أي مقدار آخر يحدده مجلس النقد والتسليف.
د- تعفى الاقتطاعات المشار إليها أعلاه من ضريبة ريع رؤوس الأموال المتداولة.

المادة 15

1- تشارك المصارف الإسلامية في نظام المقاصة والتسويات الذي يديره المصرف المركزي وذلك وفقا لقواعد لا تتعارض مع أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية.
2- يقوم المصرف المركزي ببعض أو كل ما يلي:
أ- أن يفتح حسابات له لدى المصارف الإسلامية بالليرات السورية وبالعملات الأجنبية.
ب- أن يفتح حسابات لديه للمصارف الإسلامية بالليرات السورية وبالعملات الأجنبية.
ج- أن يمنح المصارف الإسلامية تمويلا قصير ومتوسط الأجل باستخدام أدوات وأساليب لا تتعارض مع أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية.
د- أن يبيع ويشترى من المصارف الإسلامية الاوراق المالية وغيرها من الأدوات التي تتفق مع أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية.
هـ- أن يصدر أدوات تتفق مع أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية طبقا للحدود والشروط التي يقررها مجلس النقد والتسليف ويتم التعامل بها بيعا وشراء مع الجهات الخاضعة لإشراف ورقابة المصرف المركزي.

المادة 16

أ- في حال تصفية مصرف إسلامي تتم تصفيته وفق المعايير التي يحددها مجلس النقد والتسليف بالاستناد إلى أحكام القوانين النافذة وذلك بالقدر الذي لا تتعارض فيه تلك الأحكام مع الأحكام الخاصة بالمصارف الإسلامية الواردة في هذا المرسوم التشريعي.
ب- يتم وفاء الالتزامات والديون المستحقة على المصرف الإسلامي تحت التصفية وفق الأسس والترتيب التالي:
1- أتعاب المصفي والمصاريف والنفقات التي تكبدها في أعمال التصفية.
2- حقوق موظفي المصرف ومستخدميه من رواتب وتعويضات عمالية مستحقة بموجب تشريعات العمل النافذة.
3- حقوق المودعين في حسابات الائتمان.
4- الضرائب والرسوم المستحقة للخزينة العامة.
5- حقوق الدائنين وأية أموال أخرى مودعة لدى المصرف لغير غايات الاستثمار والمشاركة في الأرباح الناجمة عنه.
6- حقوق المودعين في حسابات الاستثمار المشترك والمخصص وذلك وفقا للأسس التالية:
• تؤدى حقوق المودعين في حسابات الاستثمار المشترك وفقا للشروط الخاصة بها وعلى أن يسبق ذلك تحميل هذه الحقوق ما يخصها من مصاريف ونفقات للمصفى ومن ثم تحميلها ما يخصها من التزامات مرتبطة بها ويحدد مجلس النقد والتسليف كيفية التصرف برصيد صندوق مخاطر الاستثمار وذلك بعد تغطية جميع المصروفات والخسائر المترتبة على الاستثمارات التي تكون هذا الصندوق لمواجهتها.
• ترتبط حقوق المودعين في حسابات الاستثمار المخصص بنتائج هذا الاستثمار ويتحمل المودعون هذه النتائج على أساس الغرم بالغنم وذلك بعد أن يقتطع منها ما يخصها من مصاريف ومن نفقات المصفي.
7- تتم تصفية حقوق المساهمين في المصرف الإسلامي قيد التصفية على أساس اقتسام ما يتبقى من أموال بنسبة الأسهم المملوكة لكل واحد منهم.

المادة 17

أ- تعتبر جميع حصص أرباح الاستثمار الخاصة بالمصرف الإسلامي دخلا خاضعا للضريبة المقررة على المصارف.
ب- تخضع حصص أرباح الاستثمار الموزعة على أصحاب الودائع الاستثمارية لضريبة ريع رؤوس الأموال المتداولة بحسب القانون 24 لعام 2003 وتعديلاته.

المادة 18

تعفى العقود التي يبرمها المصرف الإسلامي في معرض العمليات وتقديم الخدمات المصرفية الإسلامية من ضريبة الأرباح على هذه العقود وتعفى هذه العقود من ضريبة رسم الطابع.

المادة 19

تخضع المصارف الإسلامية المؤسسة وفق أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي لأحكام القوانين والأنظمة المعمول بها في الجمهورية العربية السورية وخاصة أحكام القوانين 28 لعام 2001 و 29 لعام 2001 و 23 لعام 2002 وقانون مكافحة غسل الأموال الصادر بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 59 لعام 2003 وقانون التجارة رقم 149 لعام 1949 وتعديلاته ولقواعد الأعراف المصرفية السائدة وذلك في كل ما لم يرد في شأنه نص خاص في هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

المادة 20

يصدر مجلس النقد والتسليف التعليمات والتفسيرات المتعلقة بأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

المادة 21

ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية.
صدر في دمشق في 26/3/1426 هجري الموافق 4/5/2005 ميلادي



رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المرسوم التشريعي رقم 31 لعام 2005
قانون المصرف العقاري

رئيس الجمهورية‏ 
بناء على أحكام الدستور 
يرسم مايلى :
المادة 1
المصرف العقاري مؤسسة عامة ذات طابع اقتصادي تتمتع بالشخصية الاعتبارية والاستقلال المالي والإداري وتشارك في تنمية الاقتصاد الوطني وترتبط بوزير المالية ويكون مركزها مدينة دمشق.
المادة 2
يحدد رأسمال المصرف بمبلغ مليار ونصف المليار ليرة سورية.
يتكون رأس مال المصرف من:
‌أ- قيمة الموجودات الثابتة.
‌ب- المبالغ المكتتب عليها بموجب مرسوم إحداثه رقم 29 لعام 1966.
المادة 3
تتكون مصادر التمويل لدى المصرف بصورة رئيسية من:
• رأسمال المصرف
• الودائع
• أمواله الاحتياطية
المادة 4
أغراض المصرف:
1- القيام بجميع الأعمال والخدمات والتسهيلات المصرفية كافة.
2- دعم الحركة العمرانية والاقتصادية في البلاد من خلال تمويل المنشات العمرانية السكنية والسياحية والصناعية والتجارية والحرفية والصحية والتعليمية والبيئية.
3- تلبية حاجات التسليف ذي الأجل القصير والمتوسط والطويل.
4- تمويل مشاريع الجمعيات التعاونية السكنية والشركات التي تهدف إلى بناء العقارات المعدة بصورة رئيسية للسكن والعمل على مساعدتها.
5- تعبئة الموارد والإدخارات وتوجيهها بما يحقق غايات المصرف
تقديم المشورات الفنية والعقارية والقانونية والمالية للمتعاملين مع المصرف.
6- دراسة سبل تمويل المشاريع العمرانية ومخططاتها.
المادة 5
للمصرف في سبيل تحقيق أغراضه أن يقوم بما يلي:
1- منح التسهيلات المصرفية لآجال مختلفة والقروض لمدة لا تتجاوز عشرين عاماً:
2- تمويل النشاط العمراني السكنى والسياحي والصناعي والتجاري والحرفي والصحي والتعليمي والبيئي.
3- قبول الودائع بأنواعها.
4- تقديم الخدمات المصرفية المتطورة التي تعتمد على نظم الاتصالات الإلكترونية الحديثة بما فيها إصدار البطاقات المصرفية المحلية وقبول البطاقات العالمية بجميع أنواعها الائتمانية والاعتمادية بما لا يتعارض مع أنظمة القطع النافذة.
5- التأمين بالاتفاق مع الجهات التأمينية المرخصة وذلك في المجالات التي تتعلق بالتمويلات المصرفية التي يؤديها المصرف.
المادة 6
1- تحدد شروط عمليات منح التسهيلات المصرفية الواردة في المادة السابقة والضمانات المقبولة في نظام عمليات المصرف ويجب أن يحدد في هذا النظام بصورة خاصة الحدود القصوى لمبالغ القروض وآجالها بحسب جهة استعمالها ونوع الضمانات المقدمة لقاءها.
2- تغطى جميع القروض القصيرة والمتوسطة والطويلة الأجل بضمانات عينية أو بكفالة مصرفية أو شخصية.
المادة 7
تودع لدى المصرف بصورة إلزامية أموال الجمعيات التعاونية السكنية والجمعيات التعاونية للادخار والتسليف السكنى وصناديق التسليف لأجل السكن.
المادة 8
1- يعتبر عقد القرض وأسناد قروض المصرف الممنوحة للمقترضين أسناداً تنفيذية.
2- يعتبر تقرير وضع اليد الذي يتم بمؤازرة الخبراء أثناء الملاحقة التنفيذية للمقترضين المتأخرين بديلا مقبولا عن تصحيح الأوصاف لدى الجهات القضائية وتأخذ حكمه ريثما يتم هذا الإجراء عند إحالة العقار بشكل قطعي.
المادة 9
‌أ- يكون للمبالغ المستحقة للمصرف على مدينيه وكفلائهم حق الامتياز على العقارات التي توضع عليها إشارة الرهن أو التامين ضمانة لحقوقه ويأتي هذا الامتياز بعد امتياز الدولة لاستيفاء الضريبة على هذه العقارات ويكون لهذه المبالغ حق امتياز الديون المستحقة للدولة على باقي أموال المدينين وكفلائهم.
‌ب- يمكن إلقاء الحجز التنفيذي على أموال المدين تأمينا لديون المصرف استنادا إلى صكوك القروض غير المستحقة إذا تبين لمجلس الإدارة وجود ضرورة لذلك ويجرى هذا الحجز من قبل مديرية التنفيذ مباشرة استنادا إلى صك القروض وطلب مدير المصرف.
المادة 10
‌أ- يجوز للمصرف امتلاك البضائع والمعادن الثمينة والمنقولات التي آلت إليه وفاء لديونه قبل الغير على أن يقوم ببيعها خلال سنة من تاريخ امتلاكها.
‌ب- يجوز للمصرف امتلاك العقارات التي آلت إليه وفاء لديونه قبل الغير على أن يقوم ببيعها خلال سنتين من تاريخ امتلاكها كما يحق له تأجير هذه العقارات واستثمارها خلال هذه المدة.
المادة 11
يحق للمصرف إذا لم تسدد مطاليبه عند الاستحقاق أن يعمد إلى طلب بيع العقار المرهون أو الجاري عليه التامين بعد انقضاء 30 يوما على إنذار المدين بواسطة الكاتب بالعدل أو ببطاقة بريدية مكشوفة وتتم إجراءات البيع بصرف النظر عن أي اعتراض من المدين أو الكفيل. وإن حق المصرف هذا لا يمنعه من إجراء سائر التتبعات الأخرى بحق المدين وكفلائه إلى أن يتم تسديد جميع مطاليبه من رأس المال وفوائد وعمولات ونفقات وغيرها.
المادة 12
تضع الدوائر العقارية ومن في حكمها إشارة الرهن والتامين والحجز على صحائف عقارات المدين أو كفلائه وترقنها بناء على طلب خطى من المصرف بالاستناد إلى عقد القرض بدون حضور المدين ويكون لمعاملات المصرف الأفضلية في التسجيل لدى الدوائر العقارية.
المادة 13
1- لا يجوز بيع أو نقل الأموال المرهونة للمصرف أو التي يوضع عليها إشارة التامين أو قسمتها أو إفرازها رضائيا إلا بموافقته وبشرط أن تكون حقوق المصرف مضمونة.
2- يعتبر المصرف طرفا مع مدينيه وكفلائهم في قضايا الإفراز القضائي والتحسين العقاري والتجميل وإزالة الشيوع وتنفيذ التنظيم المتعلقة بالعقارات الضامنة لحقوق المصرف.
3- يجوز تخلية المدين شاغل العقار في حال تخلفه عن القيام بتنفيذ التزاماته تجاه المصرف بالطريق الإداري خلال ثلاثة أشهر من إنذار الشاغل ببطاقة بريدية مكشوفة كما لا يجوز للمدين تأجير العقار إلا بموافقة المصرف وتعتبر عقود الإيجار المنظمة بدون الموافقة المذكورة لاغية تجاه المصرف.
المادة 14
يعفى المصرف العقاري من تقديم الكفالات والتأمينات القضائية لدى مراجعة المحاكم ودوائر التنفيذ.
المادة 15
لا يجوز حجز الأموال التي يقرضها أو يسلفها المصرف ولا الناجمة عنها وفقا لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي إلا لقاء تسديد أسناد الدين التي منحت تلك الأموال لأجلها.
المادة 16
كل من يكفل مدينا للمصرف من أي نوع من أنواع القروض التي يقدمها المصرف يكون متضامنا مع المدين الأصلي في وفاء الدين وتوابعه ولو لم ينص صك الكفالة على ذلك ولا يجوز للكفيل طلب تجريد المدين.
المادة 17
1- إذا نقصت الضمانات التي يقدمها المدين ضمانا للقرض سواء بسبب حوادث طارئة أو لأي سبب آخر فمن حق المصرف أن يطلب من المدين ضمانات جديدة خلال مدة يحددها له وان هذا الإجراء لا يمنع المصرف من وضع إشارة التامين الجبري دون مهلة على الأموال غير المنقولة للمدين لقاء نقص الضمانات بكتاب منه دون حضوره أو بتنظيم محضر عقد جديد وتكون لهذه الإشارة نفس مفعول وقوة الإشارة الأساسية.
2- إذا قام المدين بالتامين على الضمانات لدى إحدى جهات التامين المرخصة بمبالغ تزيد عن مطاليب المصرف لا تطبق أحكام الفقرة السابقة وإنما ينتقل حق المصرف حكما إلى التامين المقدم من المدين.
المادة 18
1- خلافاً لأي نص قانوني نافذ يجوز حسم نسبة من رواتب العاملين والمتعاقدين والمستخدمين وأجور العمال لا تتجاوز 40 بالمائة من الراتب أو الأجر الشهري تأمينا لتحصيل القروض الممنوحة بموجب هذا المرسوم التشريعي وأنظمة المصرف كما يجوز حجز نسبة مماثلة من معاشات المتقاعدين ونصف تعويضات التسريح ومكافأة نهاية الخدمة.
2- مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة يجوز حجز كامل تعويضات العامل والمستخدم والمتعاقد من أي نوع كانت.
المادة 19
يحق للمصرف الاستعانة بمدقق حسابات يقترحه مجلس الإدارة ويوافق عليه وزير المالية وتحدد تعويضاته بقرار منه.
المادة 20
في كل ما لم يرد عليه نص في هذا المرسوم التشريعي تطبق أحكام التشريعات النافذة ولاسيما قانون التجارة والقانون رقم 29 لعام 2001 والقانون رقم 23 لعام 2002 والقانون رقم 2 لعام 2005 والمرسوم التشريعي رقم 59 لعام 2003.
المادة 21
مع مراعاة ما ورد في المادة الثانية من هذا المرسوم التشريعي ينهى العمل بأحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم 29 لعام 1966 وتعديلاته.
المادة 22
ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية.
دمشق في 22/3/1426 هجري الموافق 30/4/2005 ميلادي


رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المرسوم التشريعي رقم 32 لعام 2005
قانون مصرف التسليف الشعبي

رئيس الجمهورية‏ 
بناء على أحكام الدستور 
يرسم مايلى :
المادة 1
مصرف التسليف الشعبي مؤسسة عامة ذات طابع اقتصادي تتمتع بالشخصية الاعتبارية والاستقلال المالي والإداري وتشارك في تنمية الاقتصاد الوطني وترتبط بوزير المالية مركزها مدينة دمشق
المادة 2
يحدد رأس مال المصرف بمبلغ مليار ونصف المليار ليرة سورية
المادة 3
تتكون المصادر المالية للمصرف بصورة خاصة مما يلي:
• رأس مال المصرف
• الأموال الاحتياطية
• الودائع
المادة 4
أغراض المصرف:
1- تشجيع الادخار
2- تقديم الخدمات المصرفية
3- منح التسهيلات بمختلف أنواعها وأشكالها التسليف والقروض قصيرة ومتوسطة وطويلة الأجل الكفالات حسم السندات.

المادة 5
أعمال المصرف:
يقوم المصرف بممارسة جميع العمليات المصرفية بجميع أنواعها ومن هذه الأعمال على سبيل الذكر
‌أ- قبول الودائع بكل أنواعها وآجالها.
‌ب- فتح الحسابات الجارية.
‌ج- منح التسهيلات الائتمانية والقروض للتجار والصناع وأصحاب المهن والحرف والجمعيات التعاونية والنقابات والمشافي والمخابر ودور الأشعة والمعاهد المهنية والعلمية والثقافية ودور النشر والمشاريع السياحية والمشاريع الأخرى سواء كان أصحابها من الأشخاص الطبيعيين أو الاعتباريين ومنح قروض لذوى الدخل المحدود.
‌د- إصدار شهادات الاستثمار.
‌ه- تقديم الخدمات المصرفية المتطورة التي تعتمد على نظم الاتصالات الإلكترونية الحديثة بما فيها خدمات الدفع والتحصيل والحوالات وإصدار البطاقات المصرفية المحلية وقبول البطاقات العالمية بجميع أنواعها الائتمانية والاعتمادية بما لا يتعارض مع أنظمة القطع النافذة.
المادة 6
1- تحدد شروط عمليات منح التسهيلات المصرفية الواردة في المادة السابقة الضمانات المقبولة في نظام عمليات المصرف ويجب أن يحدد في هذا النظام بصورة خاصة الحدود القصوى لمبالغ القروض وآجالها بحسب جهة استعمالها ونوع الضمانات المقدمة لقائها.
2- تغطى جميع القروض القصيرة والمتوسطة والطويلة الأجل بضمانات عينية أو بكفالات مصرفية أو شخصية.
المادة 7
‌أ- يجوز للمصرف امتلاك البضائع والمعادن الثمينة والمنقولات التي آلت إليه وفاء لديونه قبل الغير على أن يقوم ببيعها خلال سنة من تاريخ امتلاكها.
‌ب- يجوز للمصرف امتلاك العقارات التي آلت إليه وفاء لديونه قبل الغير على أن يقوم ببيعها خلال سنتين من تاريخ امتلاكها كما يحق له تأجير هذه العقارات واستثمارها خلال هذه المدة.
المادة 8
1- يعتبر عقد القرض وأسناد قروض المصرف الممنوحة للمقترضين أسناداً تنفيذية.
2- يعتبر تقرير وضع اليد الذي يتم بمؤازرة الخبراء أثناء الملاحقة التنفيذية للمقترضين المتأخرين بديلا مقبولا عن تصحيح الأوصاف لدى الجهات القضائية وتأخذ حكمه ريثما يتم هذا الإجراء عند إحالة العقار بشكل قطعي.
المادة 9
1- يكون للمبالغ المستحقة للمصرف على مدينيه وكفلائهم حق الامتياز على العقارات التي توضع عليها إشارة الرهن أو التأمين ضمانة لحقوقه ويأتي هذا الامتياز بعد امتياز الدولة لاستيفاء الضريبة على هذه العقارات ويكون لهذه المبالغ حق امتياز الديون المستحقة للدولة على باقي أموال المدينين وكفلائهم.
2- يمكن إلقاء الحجز التنفيذي على أموال المدين تأميناً لديون المصرف استناداً إلى صكوك القروض غير المستحقة إذا تبين لمجلس الإدارة وجود ضرورة لذلك. ويجرى هذا الحجز من قبل مديرية التنفيذ مباشرة استنادا إلى صك القرض وطلب مدير المصرف.
المادة 10
يحق للمصرف إذا لم تسدد مطالبه عند الاستحقاق أن يعمد إلى طلب بيع العقار المرهون أو المحجوز أو الجاري عليه التأمين بعد انقضاء ثلاثين يوما على إنذار المدين بواسطة الكاتب بالعدل أو ببطاقة بريدية مكشوفة وان هذا الحق لا يمنع المصرف من إجراء سائر الإجراءات الأخرى بحق المدين إلى أن يتم تسديد جميع مطاليبه من رأس المال وفوائد وعمولات ونفقات وغيرها.
المادة 11
لا يجوز حجز الأموال المقرضة أو المسلفة من قبل المصرف ولا القيم والعقارات التي آلت إليه إلا لقاء تسديد الديون التي اقرضها المصرف أو سلفها.
المادة 12
تضع الدوائر العقارية ومن في حكمها إشارة الرهن والتأمين والحجز على صحائف عقارات المدين أو كفلائه بناء على كتاب خطي من المصرف بالاستناد إلى عقد القرض أو عقد الرهن وبدون حضور المدين أو الكفيل الراهن ويكون لمعاملات المصرف الأفضلية في التسجيل لدى الدوائر العقارية.
المادة 13
يعفى مصرف التسليف الشعبي من تقديم الكفالات والتأمينات القضائية لدى مراجعة المحاكم ودوائر التنفيذ.
المادة 14
1- لا يجوز بيع أو نقل الأموال المرهونة لدى المصرف أو التي يضع عليها إشارة الرهن أو التأمين أو الحجز أو قسمتها أو إفرازها رضائيا إلا بموافقة المصرف وبشرط أن تكون حقوقه مضمونة.
2- يعتبر المصرف طرفاً مع مدينيه وكفلائهم في قضايا الإفراز القضائي والتحسين العقاري والتجميل وإزالة الشيوع المتعلقة بالعقارات الضامنة لحقوق المصرف.
3- يجوز تخلية المدين مالك العقار المثقل بتأمين أو رهن لصالح المصرف في حال تخلفه عن القيام بتنفيذ التزاماته تجاه المصرف بالطريق الإداري خلال ثلاثة أشهر من إنذار المالك ببطاقة بريدية مكشوفة ولا يجوز للمدين تأجير العقار إلا بموافقة المصرف وتعتبر عقود الإيجار المنظمة بدون الموافقة المذكورة باطلة تجاه المصرف.
المادة 15
كل من يكفل مدينا للمصرف من أي نوع من أنواع القروض التي يقدمها المصرف يكون متضامنا مع المدين الأصلي في وفاء الدين وتوابعه ولو لم ينص صك الكفالة على ذلك ولا يجوز للكفيل طلب تجريد المدين.
المادة 16
1- إذا نقصت الضمانات التي قدمها المدين ضمانا للقرض سواء بسبب حوادث طارئة أو لأي سبب آخر فيحق للمصرف أن يطلب من المدين ضمانات جديدة خلال مدة يحددها المصرف ولا يمنع ذلك المصرف من وضع إشارة التأمين الجبري دون مهلة على الأموال غير المنقولة للمدين لقاء نقص الضمانة بكتاب منه دون حضوره أو بتنظيم محضر عقد جديد وتكون لهذه الإشارة نفس المفعول والقوة للإشارة الأساسية.
2- إذا قام المدين بالتأمين على الضمانات لدى إحدى الجهات التأمينية المرخصة بمبالغ تزيد عن مطاليب المصرف ينتقل حق المصرف حكما إلى التأمين المقدم من المدين.
المادة 17
يحق للمصرف الاستعانة بمدقق حسابات يقترحه مجلس الإدارة ويوافق عليه وزير المالية وتحدد تعويضاته بقرار منه.
المادة 18
1- خلافا لأي نص قانوني يجوز حسم نسبة من رواتب العاملين والمتعاقدين والمستخدمين وأجور العمال لا تتجاوز 40 بالمائة من الراتب أو الأجر الشهري تأمينا لتحصيل القروض الممنوحة بموجب هذا المرسوم التشريعي وأنظمة المصرف كما يجوز حجز نسبة مماثلة من معاشات المتقاعدين ونصف تعويضات التسريح ومكافأة نهاية الخدمة.
2- مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة يجوز حجز كامل تعويضات العامل والمستخدم والمتعاقد من أي نوع كانت.
المادة 19
في كل ما لم يرد عليه نص في هذا المرسوم التشريعي تطبق أحكام التشريعات النافذة وخاصة قانون التجارة والقانون 29 للعام 2001 والقانون 23 للعام 2002 والقانون 2 للعام 2005 والمرسوم التشريعي 59 للعام 2003.
المادة 20
ينهى العمل بأحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم 70 تاريخ 8/1/ 1963 وتعديلاته وأحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم 64 تاريخ 18/ 7/1966 وتعديلاته.

المادة 21
ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية.
دمشق في 22/ 3/ 1426 هـجري الموافق 30/4/2005 ميلادي



رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المرسوم التشريعي رقم 29 لعام 2005
قانون مصرف التوفير

رئيس الجمهورية‏ 
بناء على أحكام الدستور 
يرسم مايلى :
المادة 1
مصرف التوفير مؤسسة عامة ذات طابع اقتصادي تتمتع بالشخصية الاعتبارية والاستقلال المالي والإداري وتشارك في تنمية الاقتصاد الوطني وترتبط بوزير المالية مركزها مدينة دمشق.
المادة 2
يحدد رأسمال المصرف بمبلغ مليار ونصف المليار ليرة سورية.
المادة 3
تتكون مصادر التمويل لدى المصرف بصورة رئيسية من:
1- رأس مال المصرف.
2- الأموال الاحتياطية.
3- الودائع.
المادة 4
أغراض المصرف:
1- القيام بالأعمال والخدمات والتسهيلات المصرفية كافة.
2- دعم الحركة الاقتصادية في البلاد من خلال تمويل المنشات السياحية والصناعية والتجارية والحرفية والصحية والتعليمية والبيئية.
3- تلبية حاجات التسليف ذي الأجل القصير والمتوسط والطويل.
4- تعبئة الموارد والإدخارات وتوجيهها بما يحقق غايات المصرف.
المادة 5
يتولى المصرف القيام بجميع الأعمال المصرفية التي تكفل تحقيق أغراضه المشار إليه في المادة 4. وله في سبيل ذلك:
- منح التسهيلات المصرفية والقروض لتمويل الأشخاص الطبيعيين والاعتباريين لآجال قصيرة ومتوسطة وطويلة بما لا يتجاوز عشر سنوات.
- تمويل النشاط السياحي والصناعي والتجاري والحرفي والصحي والتعليمي والبيئي ..الخ.
- قبول الودائع بأنواعها.
- تقديم الخدمات المصرفية المتطورة التي تعتمد على نظم الاتصالات الإلكترونية الحديثة بما فيها خدمات الدفع والتحصيل والحوالات وإصدار البطاقات المصرفية المحلية وقبول البطاقات العالمية بجميع أنواعها الائتمانية والاعتمادية بما لا يتعارض مع أنظمة القطع النافذة
التأمين بالاتفاق مع الجهات التأمينية المرخصة والمقترض وذلك في المجالات التي تتعلق بالتمويلات المصرفية التي يؤديها المصرف.
المادة 6
1- تحدد شروط عمليات منح التسهيلات المصرفية الواردة في المادة السابقة والضمانات المقبولة في نظام عمليات المصرف ويجب أن يحدد في هذا النظام بصورة خاصة الحدود القصوى لمبالغ القروض وآجالها بحسب جهة استعمالها ونوع الضمانات المقدمة لقاءها.
2- تغطى جميع القروض القصيرة والمتوسطة والطويلة الأجل بضمانات عينية أو بكفالة مصرفية أو شخصية.
المادة 7
1- يعتبر عقد القرض وأسناد قروض المصرف الممنوحة للمقترضين أسناداً تنفيذية.
2- يعتبر تقرير وضع اليد بمؤازرة الخبراء أثناء الملاحقة التنفيذية للمقترضين المتأخرين بديلا مقبولا عن تصحيح الأوصاف لدى الجهات القضائية ويأخذ حكمه ريثما يتم هذا الإجراء عند إحالة العقار بشكل قطعي.
المادة 8
1- يجوز للمصرف امتلاك البضائع والمعادن الثمينة والمنقولات التي آلت إليه وفاء لديونه قبل الغير على أن يقوم ببيعها خلال سنة من تاريخ امتلاكها.
2- يجوز للمصرف امتلاك العقارات التي آلت إليه وفاء لديونه قبل الغير على أن يقوم ببيعها خلال سنتين من تاريخ امتلاكها كما يحق له تأجير هذه العقارات واستثمارها خلال هذه المدة.
المادة 9
1- يكون للمبالغ المستحقة للمصرف على مدينيه وكفلائهم حق الامتياز على العقارات التي توضع عليها إشارة الرهن أو التامين ضمانة لحقوقه ويأتي هذا الامتياز بعد امتياز الدولة لاستيفاء الضريبة على هذه العقارات ويكون لهذه المبالغ حق امتياز الديون المستحقة للدولة على باقي أموال المدينين وكفلائهم.
2- يمكن إلقاء الحجز التنفيذي على أموال المدين تأمينا لديون المصرف استنادا إلى صكوك القروض غير المستحقة إذا تبين لمجلس الإدارة وجود ضرورة لذلك ويجرى هذا الحجز من قبل مديرية التنفيذ مباشرة استنادا إلى صك القروض وطلب مدير المصرف.
المادة 10
يحق للمصرف إذا لم تسدد مطالبه عند الاستحقاق أن يعمد إلى طلب بيع العقار المرهون أو الجاري عليه التأمين بعد انقضاء ثلاثين يوما على إنذار المدين بواسطة الكاتب بالعدل أو ببطاقة بريدية مكشوفة وتتم إجراءات البيع بصرف النظر عن أي اعتراض للمدين أو الكفيل وان حق المصرف هذا لا يمنعه من إجراء سائر التتبعات الأخرى بحق المدين وكفلائه إلى أن يتم تسديد جميع مطاليبه من رأس المال وفوائد وعمولات ونفقات وغيرها.
المادة 11
تضع الدوائر العقارية ومن في حكمها إشارة الرهن أو التأمين أو الحجز على صحائف عقارات المدين أو كفلائه وترقنها بناء على طلب خطى من المصرف استنادا إلى عقد القرض وبدون حضور المدين ويكون لمعاملات المصرف الأفضلية في التسجيل لدى الدوائر العقارية.
المادة 12
1- لا يجوز بيع أو نقل ملكية الأموال المرهونة لدى المصرف أو التي يضع عليها إشارة التأمين أو الحجز أو قسمتها أو إفرازها رضائيا إلا بموافقته وبشرط أن تكون حقوق المصرف مضمونة.
2- يعتبر المصرف طرفا مع مدينيه وكفلائه في قضايا الإفراز القضائي والتحسين العقاري والتجميل وإزالة الشيوع وتنفيذ التنظيم المتعلقة بالعقارات الضامنة لحقوق المصرف.
3- يجوز تخلية المدين شاغل العقار في حال تخلفه عن القيام بتنفيذ التزاماته تجاه المصرف بالطريق الإداري خلال ثلاثة أشهر من إنذار الشاغل ببطاقة بريدية مكشوفة. كما لا يجوز للمدين تأجير العقار إلا بموافقة المصرف وتعتبر عقود الإيجار المنظمة بدون الموافقة المذكورة لاغية تجاه المصرف.
المادة 13
يعفى مصرف التوفير من تقديم الكفالات والتأمينات القضائية لدى مراجعة المحاكم ودوائر التنفيذ.
المادة 14
لا يجوز حجز الأموال التي يقرضها أو يسلفها المصرف ولا الناجمة عنها وفقا لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي إلا لقاء تسديد أسناد الدين التي منحت تلك الأموال لأجلها.
المادة 15
كل من يكفل مدينا للمصرف من أي نوع من أنواع القروض التي يقدمها المصرف يكون متضامنا مع المدين الأصلي في وفاء الدين وتوابعه ولو لم ينص صك الكفالة على ذلك ولا يجوز للكفيل طلب تجريد المدين.
المادة 16
1- إذا نقصت الضمانات التي يقدمها المدين ضمانا للقرض سواء بسبب حوادث طارئة أو لأي سبب آخر فيحق للمصرف أن يطلب من المدين ضمانات جديدة خلال مدة يحددها المصرف ولا يمنع ذلك المصرف من وضع إشارة التامين الجبري دون مهلة على الأموال غير المنقولة للمدين لقاء نقص الضمانة بكتاب منه دون حضوره أو بتنظيم محضر عقد جديد وتكون لهذه الإشارة نفس المفعول والقوة للإشارة الأساسية.
2- إذا قام المدين بالتأمين على الضمانات لدى إحدى جهات التأمين المرخصة بمبالغ تزيد عن مطاليب المصرف وينتقل حق المصرف حكما إلى التأمين المقدم من المدين.
المادة 17
يحق للمصرف الاستعانة بمدقق حسابات يقترحه مجلس الإدارة ويوافق عليه وزير المالية وتحدد تعويضاته بقرار منه.
المادة 18
1- خلافا لأي نص قانوني يجوز حسم نسبة من رواتب العاملين والمتعاقدين والمستخدمين وأجور العمال لا تتجاوز 40 بالمائة من الراتب أو الأجر الشهري تأمينا لتحصيل القروض الممنوحة بموجب هذا المرسوم التشريعي وأنظمة المصرف كما يجوز حجز نسبة مماثلة من معاشات المتقاعدين ونصف تعويضات التسريح ومكافأة نهاية الخدمة.
2- مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة يجوز حجز كامل تعويضات العامل والمستخدم والمتعاقد من أي نوع كانت.
المادة 19
في كل ما لم يرد عليه نص في هذا المرسوم التشريعي تطبق أحكام التشريعات النافذة وخاصة قانون التجارة والقانون رقم 29 للعام 2001 والقانون رقم 23 للعام 2002 والقانون رقم 2 للعام 2005 والمرسوم التشريعي رقم 59 للعام 2003.
المادة 20
ينهى العمل بأحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم 119 لعام 1963 وتعديلاته.
المادة 21
ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية.
دمشق في 22/ 3/ 1426 هجري، الموافق 30/ 4/ 2005 ميلادي



رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

السماح بإحداث مؤسسات تقوم بممارسة أعمال الصرافة
القانون 24 لعام 2006
المادة 1 

يقصد بالكلمات والتعابير الآتية في معرض تطبيق هذا القانون المعاني المبينة إزاء كل منها:
• أعمال الصرافة: شراء وبيع الأوراق النقدية الأجنبية (البنكنوت) وجميع وسائل الدفع المحررة بالعملات الأجنبية وتحويلها وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون وأنظمة القطع النافذة.
• مؤسسات الصرافة: شركة الصرافة أو مكتب الصرافة المرخص له بقرار من مجلس النقد والتسليف لممارسة أعمال الصرافة وفق أحكام هذا القانون.
• العملة القابلة للتحويل: أية عملة يمكن التعامل بها وتحويلها إلى عملات أخرى بحرية في الأسواق المالية العالمية.
• قانون مصرف سورية المركزي: قانون مصرف سورية المركزي ونظام النقد الأساسي رقم 23 لعام 2002.

المادة 2

أ- يحق لمجلس النقد والتسليف أن يرخص لإحداث مؤسسات تقوم بمزاولة أعمال الصرافة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون والقانون رقم 23 لعام 2002 على أن يكون نشاطها محصورا بأعمال الصرافة.
ب- تقسم مؤسسات الصرافة إلى نوعين:
1- شركات الصرافة التي يتم الترخيص لها على شكل شركات مساهمة مغفلة سورية.
2- مكاتب الصرافة التي يتم الترخيص لها على شكل شركات تضامنية بين أشخاص طبيعيين من الجنسية السورية ومن في حكمهم.
ج- يجوز للمواطنين السوريين وللمصارف العامة والخاصة المساهمة في تأسيس شركات صرافة مساهمة مغفلة سورية. كما يجوز لشركات الصرافة العربية والعالمية ذات الخبرة المميزة المساهمة في تأسيس هذه الشركات.
د- يشترط عند مساهمة احد المصارف العامة في تأسيس شركة صرافة الحصول على موافقة مسبقة من مجلس الوزراء. وفي هذه الحالة ينبغي ألا تتجاوز مساهمة القطاع العام المصرفي 25 بالمائة من رأس مال الشركة.
هـ- يشترط عند مساهمة شركات الصرافة العربية والعالمية في تأسيس شركات صرافة مساهمة مغفلة الحصول على موافقة مسبقة من مجلس الوزراء. كما يشترط ألا يتجاوز مجموع مساهمة هذه الشركات في أي من شركات الصرافة المرخصة 25 بالمائة من رأس مالها.
و- يحظر على غير مؤسسات الصرافة المرخصة أن تستعمل تعبير صراف أو عميل صرافة أو صيرفي أو أي تعبير مشابه في أي لغة سواء في تسميتها الخاصة أو في اسمها أو في عنوانها التجاري أو في تعيين نوع عملها التجاري أو في دعايتها.

المادة 3

يتم تأسيس مؤسسات الصرافة المنصوص عليها في المادة الثانية من هذا القانون وفق الشروط التالية:
أ- يجب أن تكون جميع أسهم شركات الصرافة المؤسسة على شكل شركات مساهمة مغفلة أسهما اسمية.
ب- يشترط في مؤسسي مؤسسات الصرافة أن يكونوا من ذوى السمعة الحسنة وألا يكون احدهم محكوما بأي جريمة تمس الشرف أو النزاهة المعددة في المادة 102 من القانون رقم 23 لعام 2002.
ج- يخضع للموافقة المسبقة من مصرف سورية المركزي كل تنازل عن أسهم أو حصص في أي شركة أو مكتب صرافة.
د- لا يجوز لأي شريك متضامن منسحب من احد مكاتب الصرافة أن يتقدم بطلب ترخيص بالاشتراك مع آخرين إلا بعد تقديم ما يثبت انسحابه كليا من الشركة التضامنية الأولى. كما لا يجوز لأي من المساهمين الرئيسيين في الشركات المساهمة أن يشترك في تأسيس شركة أخرى لمزاولة أعمال الصرافة.
هـ- يعتبر التنازل عن رخصة شركة مؤسسة الصرافة إلى الغير باطلا إلا إذا أقره مجلس النقد والتسليف مسبقاً. وفي هذه الحالة يعتبر ترخيصاً جديداً ويخضع لجميع إجراءات الترخيص وشروطه المبينة في هذا القانون.

المادة 4

أ- يحدد في صك تأسيس شركة أو مكتب الصرافة رأس المال النقدي والذي يجب ألا يقل عن 250 مائتين وخمسين مليون ليرة سورية لشركات الصرافة وعن 50 خمسين مليون ليرة سورية لمكاتب الصرافة. ويمكن لمصرف سورية المركزي تعديل رأس المال الأدنى هذا في أي وقت بمرسوم بناء على اقتراح من مجلس النقد والتسليف. وتعطى مؤسسات الصرافة مهلة سنة لتسوية أوضاعها.
ب- يحق لشركة الصرافة المساهمة أن يكون لها ثلاثة فروع إضافة إلى مقرها الرئيسي دون زيادة في رأسمالها. ولها أن تفتح فروعا أخرى بموافقة مسبقة من مصرف سورية المركزي. وفي هذه الحالة عليها زيادة رأس مالها بمبلغ 50 خمسين مليون ليرة سورية إلى رأس المال عن كل فرع إضافي. أما في المناطق النائية التي يحددها مجلس النقد والتسليف فيحدد الحد الأدنى للزيادة في رأسمال الشركة عن الفرع. وكذلك رأس مال مكتب الصرافة في تلك المناطق بمبلغ 25 مليون ليرة سورية كما يحدد مجلس النقد والتسليف كيفية معاملة آلات الصرافة العائدة لهذه الشركات.
ج- يسدد كامل رأس المال وأية زيادة لاحقة عليه نقداً ودفعة واحدة لدى مصرف سورية المركزي. كما يجب على مؤسسات الصرافة التي تكون قد أصيبت بخسائر أن تعمد خلال مهلة حدها الأقصى ستة أشهر، إما إلى إعادة تكوين رأسمالها، أو لتخفيضه بشرط أن لا يقل عن الحد الأدنى المقرر بموجب أحكام هذا القانون.
د- على مؤسسات الصرافة أن تحتفظ بصفة دائمة باحتياطي نقدي يعادل 25 بالمائة من رأسمالها واحتياطياتها وأن يودع هذا الاحتياطي في مصرف مقبول من قبل مصرف سورية المركزي وباسمها. ويخضع استخدام هذا الاحتياطي للضوابط والتعليمات التي يصدرها مصرف سورية المركزي. وتعود عائدات هذا الاحتياطي لمؤسسة الصرافة المودعة.
هـ- يحق لمجلس النقد والتسليف أن يعدل نسبة الاحتياطي النقدي المشار إليه. كما يجوز له أن يقرر إمكان استبدال الاحتياطي النقدي جزئياً أو كلياً بكفالة مصرفية لأي من نوعى مؤسسات الصرافة أو كليهما. ويحدد المجلس مبلغ الكفالة وشروطها.
و- لا يجوز للشركاء الاستدانة من رأسمال الشركة أو أن تتجاوز سحوباتهم السنوية الأرباح السنوية الصافية بعد تسديد الالتزامات الضريبية واقتطاع الاحتياطي الإجباري.
ز- ينبغي أن تتمتع إدارات مؤسسات الصرافة بالخبرة والمعرفة العملية بأعمال الصرافة ومخاطرها ويعود تقدير كفاية هذه الخبرة لمصرف سورية المركزي.

المادة 5

أ- يصدر مجلس النقد والتسليف قرارا يحدد فيه الأسس والإجراءات التي ينبغي مراعاتها، والمستندات الواجب تقديمها عند تقديم طلبات الترخيص والتسجيل لمؤسسات الصرافة بنوعيها، ولفروعها.
ب- تتقدم الجهة طالبة الترخيص بطلبها إلى مصرف سورية المركزي مرفقاً به عقد التأسيس في حالة الشركات التضامنية، ونظام الشركة الأساسي في حال كون الشركة شركة مساهمة. حيث يقوم بدراسته في ضوء أحكام هذا القانون والقوانين والأنظمة النافذة ومدى حاجات الاقتصاد الوطني وكفاءة المؤسسين والقائمين على إدارة الجهة طالبة الترخيص ويحيل المصرف المركزي عقد التأسيس والنظام الأساسي إلى وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة للمصادقة عليهما.
ج- في حال الموافقة على طلب الترخيص ومصادقة وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة على عقد التأسيس والنظام الأساسي، يصدر مجلس النقد والتسليف قرار الترخيص وذلك خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ تسجيل الطلب لدى مصرف سورية المركزي.
د- يقوم المؤسسون بعد صدور قرار الترخيص باستكمال إجراءات شهر مؤسسة الصرافة لدى أمانة السجل التجاري في وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة.
هـ- يقوم مصرف سورية المركزي بعد ذلك بنشر قرار الترخيص في الجريدة الرسمية وبناء على طلب الجهة المرخصة بتسجيل الشركة أو المكتب في سجل شركات ومكاتب الصرافة لدى مفوضية الحكومة لدى المصارف ولا يحق للشركة أو للمكتب مباشرة العمل قبل هذا التسجيل.
و- يحق لمصرف سورية المركزي الاستعانة بجهات استشارية لدراسة طلبات الترخيص. وتتحمل الجهة طالبة الترخيص تكاليف هذه الدراسة.
ز- يلغى الترخيص للشركة المرخصة أو للمكتب المرخص إذا لم تباشر عملها/ عمله خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ الحصول على الترخيص.
ح- لا يجوز تسجيل أية شركة لممارسة أعمال الصرافة بما فيها عمليات تحويل أو نقل الأموال لدى أي جهة رسمية مختصة إلا بعد الحصول على موافقة مصرف سورية المركزي.
ط- على جميع مؤسسات الصرافة أن تتقدم إلى مصرف سورية المركزي خلال شهر كانون الثاني من كل عام بطلب تجديد التسجيل ودفع نفقات التسجيل السنوية المقررة من قبل مجلس النقد والتسليف. 

المادة 6

أ- يكون المركز الرئيسي لشركات الصرافة في احد مراكز المحافظات التي تختارها الجهة طالبة الترخيص ويجوز بناء على طلب من مجلس إدارة الشركة أو المؤسسين وموافقة مصرف سورية المركزي إحداث فروع لها داخل محافظات ومدن الجمهورية العربية السورية.
ب- يتم الترخيص لإحداث مكاتب الصرافة في مراكز المحافظات أو المدن السورية التي تختارها الجهة طالبة الترخيص ولا يحق لها فتح فروع.
ج- يشترط للحصول على الترخيص لأي شركة أو مكتب صرافة توفير محل مناسب لممارسة الأعمال يوافق عليه مصرف سورية المركزي. وتراعى اعتبارات حاجة النشاط الاقتصادي والسياحي وكذلك اعتبارات الأمان والراحة للعاملين في اختيار المكان المناسب. ولا يجوز نقل المقر أو الفرع إلا بعد موافقة مسبقة من مصرف سورية المركزي.

المادة 7

أ- يحظر على أي جهة كانت مزاولة أو امتهان أعمال الصرافة إلا بعد الحصول على ترخيص مسبق يصدره مجلس النقد والتسليف وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون.
ب- يحظر على مؤسسات الصرافة ممارسة أي عمل آخر عدا أعمال الصرافة المرخص لها بممارستها.
ج- تعتبر المصارف وشركات الصرافة المساهمة المرخصة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون الوسطاء الحصريين في كل ما يتعلق بنقل وتحويل الأموال بين الجمهورية العربية السورية والخارج.
د- تلتزم شركات الصرافة والمصارف بالتقيد بأحكام التعليمات التي يصدرها مصرف سورية المركزي فيما يتعلق بتنظيم عمليات نقل الأموال بين الجمهورية العربية السورية والخارج.

المادة 8

تمارس مؤسسات الصرافة المرخص لها بمزاولة أعمال الصرافة في الجمهورية العربية السورية العمليات التالية وفق أسعار الصرف الآنية وأنظمة القطع النافذة:
أ- شراء أوراق النقد الأجنبي (البنكنوت) وجميع وسائل الدفع المحررة بالعملات الأجنبية القابلة للتحويل والشيكات المصرفية والشيكات السياحية ودفع قيمتها بالليرة السورية أو بأوراق النقد الأجنبي (البنكنوت).
ب- بيع أوراق النقد الأجنبي (البنكنوت) والشيكات وذلك وفقاً لأنظمة القطع.
ج- إيداع حصيلة الشيكات المصرفية والشيكات السياحية وأية وسائل دفع محررة بالعملة الأجنبية القابلة للتحويل في حساباتها المفتوحة لدى المصارف المرخصة المحلية المسموح لها بالتعامل بالقطع الأجنبي.

المادة 9

1- يحق لشركات الصرافة المساهمة المغفلة، وليس للمكاتب، بالإضافة لما ذكر في المادة 8 ممارسة الأعمال الآتية:
أ- بيع العملات الأجنبية المودعة في حساباتها المفتوحة لدى المصارف المرخصة وفق أنظمة القطع النافذة. كما يجوز لها استعمال حساباتها تلك لتغطية قيم مستورداتها من أوراق النقد الأجنبي.
ب- تلقي وتنفيذ حوالات واردة من الخارج سواء بالعملات الأجنبية أو بالليرات السورية.
ج- القيام بمساعدة الجهاز المصرفي في تحويل الأموال بناء على طلب الأفراد داخل أراضي الجمهورية العربية السورية. وخاصة إلى المناطق التي لا تتوفر فيها فروع مصرفية.
د- تصدير الفائض لديها من أوراق النقد (البنكنوت) إلى الخارج بعد تنظيم تعهد لدى مصرف سورية المركزي بإعادة قيمتها بموجب حوالات أو شيكات واردة من الخارج بالعملات الأجنبية وإيداعها في حساباتها لدى المصارف المرخصة المحلية المسموح لها بالتعامل بالقطع الأجنبي وذلك خلال فترة من تاريخ التصدير يحددها مجلس النقد والتسليف.
ه- تحويل مبالغ بالقطع الأجنبي إلى الخارج للغايات التي تسمح بها أنظمة القطع النافذة.
2- لا يجوز لمكاتب الصرافة ممارسة أي من الأعمال المبينة في هذه المادة.

المادة 10

يجوز لشركات الصرافة، وليس للمكاتب، وبموافقة مسبقة من مصرف سورية المركزي، فتح حسابات جارية لدى المصارف خارج الجمهورية العربية السورية. ويجب ألا يزيد مجموع أرصدة حسابات أي من شركات الصرافة في أي وقت على ثلاثين بالمائة من رأسمالها.

المادة 11

تجرى تعاملات مؤسسات الصرافة في جميع عمليات بيع وشراء وتبديل العملات الأجنبية بسعر صرف تحدده المؤسسة ضمن الحدود التي يضعها مجلس النقد والتسليف.

المادة 12

أ- يحظر على مؤسسات الصرافة تحت طائلة إلغاء الترخيص أن تجري أياً من العمليات المصرفية غير المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وبخاصة العمليات التالية:
1- فتح أو مسك حسابات جارية أو ودائع للمتعاملين بالليرة السورية أو العملات الأجنبية.
2- قبول الودائع أو الأمانات أو منح القروض والسلف أو خصم الأوراق التجارية بالليرة السورية أو بالعملة الأجنبية.
3- التعامل بأسواق الصرف الآجلة.
4- فتح الاعتمادات المستندية أو تبليغها.
5- إصدار الكفالات أو التعهدات بالليرة السورية أو بالعملات الأجنبية.
6- الاحتفاظ بأية حسابات أو أرصدة بالعملة الأجنبية أو بالليرة السورية في خارج الجمهورية العربية السورية دون الموافقة المسبقة من قبل مصرف سورية المركزي وضمن الحدود المسموح بها.
7- التعامل في أسواق السلع العالمية والمعادن الثمينة والأوراق المالية الأجنبية. أو استثمار أية مبالغ بالعملات الأجنبية أو بالليرة السورية خارج الجمهورية العربية السورية، بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة، وسواء لحسابها أو لحساب الغير.
8- الحصول على أية تسهيلات ائتمانية من الخارج سواء كانت مباشرة أو غير مباشرة. كما لا يجوز لشركات ومكاتب الصرافة أن تحصل على قروض مصرفية من المصارف السورية أو من الخارج لغايات عملها أو للقيام بعمليات المضاربة.
9- أن تقرض أو تقترض أو تدير قرضا أو تشترك في إصدار القروض. أو ترهن أياً من موجوداتها قبل الحصول على موافقة مسبقة من مصرف سورية المركزي على أي من هذه العمليات.
10- إصدار أي شكل من بطاقات الدفع أو الائتمان.
ب- لمجلس النقد والتسليف أن يضيف إلى الحالات المبينة أعلاه حالات أخرى حسبما تقتضى المصلحة العامة.

المادة 13

لا يجوز لأي من مؤسسات الصرافة المؤسسة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون التوقف جزئيا أو كليا عن ممارسة العمل لأية فترة زمنية قبل حصولها على موافقة مسبقة من مصرف سورية المركزي.

المادة 14

يحدد مصرف سورية المركزي أسس تقدير عناصر الموجودات التي يتكون منها ما يقابل رأسمال مؤسسة الصرافة وتلتزم كل مؤسسة بأن تثبت أن موجوداتها تفوق بالفعل المطاليب الواجبة عليها تجاه الغير بمبلغ يساوى على الأقل قيمة رأسمالها.

المادة 15

مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 5 من هذا القانون، يخضع لموافقة مسبقة من مجلس النقد والتسليف كل تعديل يراد إدخاله على النظام الأساسي لشركات الصرافة أو عقد التأسيس لمكاتب الصرافة.

المادة 16

يعهد بالرقابة على مؤسسات الصرافة إلى مصرف سورية المركزي. وعلى مؤسسات الصرافة أن تتقيد بالتدابير التنظيمية التي يتخذها المصرف المذكور وبالإجراءات التي يفرضها حماية للزبائن المتعاملين معها وعليها بصورة خاصة:
أ- أن تقدم له بالشروط ووفق النماذج وضمن المهل المحددة من قبله، المعلومات والبيانات المحاسبية والإحصائية والمستندات المثبتة لتوافر الشروط القانونية والمادية الواجبة لممارسة عملها والتي يطلبها.
ب- أن تمسك سجلاً خاصاً تدون فيه يوميا العمليات التي تفوق مبلغا معينا يحدده مصرف سورية المركزي على أن تورد فيه تاريخ إجراء كل عملية ورقمها المتسلسل واسم المتعامل الذي تتم العملية لصالحه بعد التحقق من هويته وعنوانه.
ج- أن تمسك سجلات محاسبية منتظمة وفقا لأحكام قانون التجارة وتعديلاته ومتطلبات مصرف سورية المركزي بهذا الخصوص ووفقا للقواعد والأصول المحاسبية الدولية تدون فيها عملياتها أولا بأول وعليها أن تزود مصرف سورية المركزي خلال مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ انتهاء سنتها المالية بنسخة معتمدة من ميزانيتها السنوية والحسابات الختامية وفقا للنماذج التي يحددها. ويحق لمصرف سورية المركزي أن يطلب منها أية معلومات أو بيانات دورية أخرى يراها ضرورية للتحقق من سلامة عملياتها وتقيدها بأحكام هذا القانون وتعليماته. كما يحق لمصرف سورية المركزي أن يجرى التفتيش الذي يراه مناسبا على سجلاتها بواسطة موظفيه أو من يعينهم من مدققي الحسابات وعلى مؤسسات الصرافة أن تقدم لهؤلاء سجلاتها وغير ذلك من الوثائق أو البيانات.
د- أن تكون السجلات الممسوكة من قبلها لقيد العمليات اليومية أساسا لعملية تدقيق الحسابات التي تتم من قبل المراقبين الداخليين أو مدقق الحسابات القانوني.
هـ- أن تجهز بالمعدات اللازمة لكشف العملات المزورة في جميع أماكن عملها.
و- يجب أن تتعامل مؤسسات الصرافة باسمها أو عنوانها الرسمي المسجل لدى الجهات المعنية وذلك باستعمال الاسم أو العنوان التجاري في جميع مطبوعاتها بما فيها الإيصالات والوثائق والمراسلات التي تصدر عنها.
ز- على مؤسسات الصرافة أن تعلن في مكان بارز من أماكن ممارسة عملها لوحة تحمل أسعار شراء وبيع العملات الأجنبية. وان تزود جميع المتعاملين معها بإيصالات أو إشعارات رسمية تحمل خاتم الشركة أو المكتب.
ح- على مؤسسات الصرافة القيام بالتأمين اللازم والكافي لمكاتبها وموجوداتها.

المادة 17

يحق لشركات الصرافة المرخصة وفق أحكام هذا القانون تحويل صافي أرباح، ورأسمال مالكي أسهمها أو حصصها من شركات الصرافة العربية والأجنبية أو السوريين المغتربين الذين تم تسديد مساهماتهم في رأس مال الشركة بالقطع الأجنبي إلى خارج الجمهورية العربية السورية وذلك بعد الحصول على براءة ذمة من الدوائر المالية وموافقة مصرف سورية المركزي.

المادة 18

إذا تبين لمصرف سورية المركزي أن إحدى مؤسسات الصرافة خالفت أحكام نظامها الأساسي أو عقد تأسيسها أو أحكام قانون التجارة أو أحكام هذا القانون أو التوصيات أو التدابير المفروضة من قبل مصرف سورية المركزي أو إذا أقدمت على عمل يضر بسمعة سورية المالية أو السياحية أو أية أعمال أخرى يحددها مجلس النقد والتسليف.. يمكن للمجلس إنزال العقوبات الإدارية التالية بحقها:
أ- التنبيه.
ب- منعها من القيام ببعض العمليات أو فرض أي تحديد أو تقييد آخر في ممارسة المهنة.
ج- منع رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة أو العضو المفوض أو أي من الشركاء من ممارسة المهنة نهائيا أو لوقت محدد.
د- شطبها من سجل مؤسسات الصرافة.

المادة 19

أ- على إدارة مؤسسات الصرافة التأكد من أن كل عملياتها تتم وفق أصول وأحكام السرية المهنية.
ب- يجوز لمؤسسات الصرافة أن تتبادل فيما بينها وبين مصرف سورية المركزي المعلومات المتعلقة بعملائها.

المادة 20

لا يجوز تفتيش مكاتب ومؤسسات الصرافة أو حجزها أو حجز أي من موجوداتها إلا بطلب خطي من قبل مصرف سورية المركزي أو بناء على طلب من المحاكم المختصة أو النيابة العامة.

المادة 21

على مؤسسات الصرافة تجنب القيام بعمليات أو أعمال تهدف أو تؤدي إلى تضليل المتعاملين في السوق بقصد التأثير في أسعار الصرف وعليها أن تتجنب إساءة استخدام المعلومات التي تطلع عليها بحكم عملها.

المادة 22

أ- يجب على مؤسسات الصرافة الالتزام بأحكام قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب وتعديلاته والتعليمات التنفيذية الخاصة به.
ب- على المصارف ومؤسسات الصرافة أن تتأكد من أن المبالغ التي تعادل أو تتجاوز مبلغ خمسمائة ألف ليرة سورية أو ما يعادلها بالعملات الأجنبية والتي تباع أو تشترى أو تحول من أو إلى مؤسسات الصرافة مرفقة بالوثائق الثبوتية اللازمة التي تبين طبيعة العملية موضوع الشراء أو البيع أو التحويل وهوية أطرافها وان يتم الاحتفاظ بهذه الوثائق بالشكل المناسب.

المادة 23

على كل من مؤسسات الصرافة تعيين مدقق حسابات قانوني ذي سمعة مهنية جيدة تختاره من قائمة مدققي الحسابات القانونيين المعتمدة من قبل مصرف سورية المركزي والاحتفاظ بسجلات محاسبية سليمة وتقديم بيانات هذه السجلات إلى مصرف سورية المركزي بالشكل الذي يحدده.

المادة 24

أ- تعفى الإشعارات والإيصالات المتعلقة بعمليات ومعاملات الصرافة من رسم الطابع.
ب- تكلف شركات ومكاتب الصرافة بضريبة دخل على الأرباح الحقيقية وبمعدل وحيد قدره 25 بالمائة من الأرباح الصافية.

المادة 25

أ- كل من يخالف أحكام الفقرة (أ) من المادة 7 من هذا القانون ويزاول مهنة الصرافة بدون ترخيص يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنة وبغرامة مقدارها مليون ليرة سورية.
ب- كل من يخالف أحكام الفقرة (ب) أو الفقرة (د) من المادة 7 من هذا القانون يعاقب بالغرامة من مئة ألف ليرة سورية إلى خمسمائة ألف ليرة سورية.
ج- كل من يخالف أحكام الفقرة (ج) من المادة 7 من هذا القانون بالقيام بنقل أو تحويل الأموال بين سورية والخارج دون ترخيص مسبق يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنة ومصادرة الأموال المنقولة وبالغرامة بمثل الأموال المنقولة أو المحولة.
د- كل مخالفة أخرى لأحكام هذا القانون يعاقب مرتكبها بالحبس من ثلاثة إلى ستة أشهر وبالغرامة من مئة ألف إلى خمسمائة ألف ليرة سورية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
هـ- يعاقب الشروع بأي من هذه الأفعال بالعقوبة المحددة لمرتكب المخالفة. وتضاعف العقوبات المبينة في الفقرات السابقة في حال التكرار.
و- لا تحول العقوبات المبينة أعلاه دون ملاحقة وعقاب المخالفين فيما إذا تضمنت المخالفة جرما يقع تحت طائلة قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب.
ز- لا تحرك دعوى الحق العام بصدد المخالفات المبينة في هذه المادة إلا بناء على طلب لجنة إدارة مصرف سورية المركزي.

المادة 26

يحق لمجلس النقد والتسليف إصدار قرار بتعليق عمل مؤسسات الصرافة أو الحد من نشاطها بصورة مؤقتة إذا استدعت ذلك ظروف اقتصادية أو نقدية طارئة أو استثنائية.

المادة 27

تخضع مؤسسات الصرافة لأحكام قانون التجارة رقم 149 لعام 1949 وتعديلاته في كل ما لا يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون.

المادة 28

تصدر التعليمات اللازمة لتنفيذ هذا القانون بقرار من مجلس النقد والتسليف.

المادة 29

ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية.
دمشق في 26/3/1427 هجري الموافق 24/4/2006 ميلادي






رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الترخيص بإحداث مؤسسات مصرفية
المرسوم التشريعي رقم 15 لعام 2007
المادة / 1/

أ / يسمح لمجلس النقد والتسليف بالترخيص باحداث مؤسسات مالية مصرفية اجتماعية تهدف الى تقديم التمويل الصغير والمتناهى الصغر بالاضافة الى خدمات مالية ومصرفية اخرى لشرائح معينة من السكان وتسمى هذه المؤسسات فيما بعد المؤسسات.
ب/ يمكن ان تحدث هذه المؤسسات من قبل مؤسسات او هيئات سورية او عربية او اجنبية مشهود لها بالخبرة والمعرفة بهذا النوع من النشاط كما يشترط فى الجهة الخارجية طالبة الترخيص ان تحظى بموافقة مسبقة من مجلس الوزراء على العمل فى سورية .
ج/ بجوز لهذه المؤسسات بعد التأسيس ادخال شركاء اخرين معها فى توسيع نطاق عملها ويشترط الحصول على اذن مسبق من مجلس الوزراء لمشاركة جهات خارجية وذلك بناء على توصية من مجلس النقد والتسليف .
د/ يجوز للمصارف العامة المساهمة فى احداث مثل هذه المؤسسات وذلك بموافقة مسبقة من مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير المالية وتوصية مجلس النقد والتسليف تحدد فيها نسبة مساهمتها فى راس المال .

المادة / 2/

تشتمل النشاطات المسموح بها لهذه المؤسسات على قبول الودائع وتقديم القروض الصغيرة وخدمات التأمين الصغيرة المرتبطة بقروضها المقدمة للشرائح السكانية المستهدفة ولها القيام باعادة التأمين على القروض الصغيرة المقدمة من قبلها لدى احدى شركات التأمين المرخصة .

المادة / 3/

يحدد الحد الادنى لراسمال اى من هذه المؤسسات بمبلغ قدره /250/ مليون ليرة سورية يودع نقدا فى صندوق مصرف سورية المركزى كما يسمح للمؤسسات القائمة اعتبار جزء من حافظة قروضها القائمة فى سورية جزءا من راس المال حسبما يقرره مجلس النقد والتسليف بعد القيام بتقييم لهذه الموجودات من قبل مدقق حسابات قانونى معتمد من قبله .

المادة / 4/

يجوز لمجلس النقد والتسليف تكليف المؤسسات العاملة فى هذا المجال او اى منها بزيادة راسمالها تبعا لدرجة نمو نشاطاتها وفعالياتها وتحقيقا للمعايير الدولية المعتمدة لكفاية راس المال .

المادة / 5/

يمكن للمساهمين غير السوريين فى هذه المؤسسات ان يسددوا قيمة حصصهم براس المال بالقطع الاجنبى بسعر الصرف الحر السائد يوم التسديد

المادة / 6/

يمكن لكل من هذه المؤسسات بموافقة مسبقة من مجلس النقد والتسليف انشاء شبكة من الفروع والمكاتب واحداث وحدات خدمات مصرفية متنقلة فى المناطق التى يرى فيها حاجة لهذه الخدمات .

المادة / 7/

تلتزم المؤسسات المرخصة وفقا لاحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعى بما يلى ..
أ / ان تودع فى حساب مجمد دون فائدة لدى مصرف سورية المركزى مبلغا يعادل خمسة بالمئة من راسمالها المدفوع ويعتبر المبلغ عنصرا من عناصر موجوداتها الثابتة يعاد اليها عند تصفية اعمالها .
ب/ ان تعين عند مباشرة العمل مفوضا خارجيا او اكثر للمراقبة تتم تسميته من قبل المؤسسة .
ج/ ان تتقيد بالمعايير المحاسبية الدولية .
د/ ان تستخدم التقنيات الحديثة فى عملياتها .

المادة /8/

يتضمن النظام الاساسى للمؤسسة جميع الاحكام الناظمة لعملها واداراتها ويخضع للمصادقة عليه من قبل مجلس النقد والتسليف .

المادة /9/

يضع مجلس النقد والتسليف القواعد والضوابط الاحترازية اللازمة لاستمرار وسلامة عمل المؤسسة ويوافق على معدلات الفائدة المقترحة اخذا فى الاعتبار الطبيعة الخاصة لغاياتها وفعالياتها .

المادة / 10/

تخضع المؤسسات المحدثة وفق احكام هذا المرسوم التشريعى للمراقبة والاشراف ومتابعة الاداء من قبل مجلس النقد والتسليف من خلال اجهزة مصرف سورية المركزى ذات العلاقة كما تخضع لاشراف هيئة الاشراف على التأمين فيما يتعلق بانشطتها فى مجال التأمين الصغير وتلتزم المؤسسات بتقديم البيانات الدورية التى يطلبها المصرف المركزى كما تلتزم بالسماح لمراقبى المصرف باجراء الزيارات الميدانية التى تتطلبها رقابته كذلك يجب عليها تعيين مراقبين مصرفيين داخليين وفقا لتعليمات مجلس النقد والتسليف بهذا الشان .

المادة /11/

أ .. يتم تعامل المؤسسات المحدثة وفق احكام هذا المرسوم التشريعى بالعملات الاجنبية عند الضرورة من خلال المصارف التجارية المرخصة للتعامل بالعملات الاجنبية.
ب.. يسمح للمؤسسات المنشأة وفق احكام هذا المرسوم التشريعى بتحويل الاستحقاقات التالية الى الخارج وذلك بالاستناد الى ميزانياتها وحساباتها السنوية المصدقة اصولا..
/1/ الفوائد والعوائد والتكاليف الاخرى المترتبة على رأس مال المؤسسة المدفوع من قبل المساهمين غير السوريين .
/2/ تعويضات ونفقات سفر الاعضاء فى مجالس ادارة المؤسسات ومديريها العامين من غير السوريين .
/3/ /50/ بالمئة من صافى الاجور والمرتبات والمكافات و/100/ بالمئة من تعويضات نهاية الخدمة المستحقة للخبراء والفنيين العاملين فى المؤسسة من غير السوريين .
/4/ قيمة حصص رأس المال المباعة او المستردة من قبل المساهمين غير السوريين وحصيلة تصفية رأسمال المؤسسة العائد للمساهمين غير السوريين.

المادة /12/

يحظر على المؤسسات المحدثة بموجب احكام هذا المرسوم التشريعى تعاطى الاعمال المبينة فيما يلى سواء كان ذلك بصورة مباشرة او غير مباشرة..
أ.. مزاولة الاعمال والنشاطات التجارية والصناعية والزراعية أو أى نشاط اخر ليس له علاقة بالاعمال والخدمات المالية والمصرفية المسموح بها فى هذا المرسوم التشريعى او فى النظام الاساسى للمؤسسة بما يتفق واحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعى .
ب .. المساهمة او المشاركة فى مؤسسات صناعية او تجارية او زراعية او خدمية أو سياحية .
ج.. تملك العقارات الا لاحتياجات مكاتب المؤسسة ومزاولة اعمالها .

المادة /13/

تخضع المؤسسات المالية والمصرفية المرخصة وفق احكام هذا المرسوم التشريعى الى احكام القوانين والانظمة النافذة وعلى الاخص القانون /149/ لعام /1949/ وتعديلاته والقانون /28/ لعام /2001/ والقانون /23/ لعام /2002/ والمراسيم التشريعية ذوات الارقام /33/34/43/ لعام /2005/ وذلك فى كل ما لايتعارض مع احكام هذا المرسوم التشريعى .

المادة /14/

يجرى الترخيص للمؤسسات المراد احداثها بموجب هذا المرسوم التشريعى وفق اجراءات يضعها مجلس النقد والتسليف ويصادق عليها رئيس مجلس الوزراء .

المادة /15/ 

ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية.
الاثنين, 19 شباط , 2007


رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون انتقال الأموال و تنظيم مكتب القطع 
الصادر بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 208 تاريخ 1952 
المادة 1 
1- يجوز بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء إخضاع الأمور التالية إلى نظام المراقبة، كما يجوز بناءً على مقتضيات وضع البلاد النقدي، 

إخضاعها إلى نظام الترخيص، وذلك حسب الشروط التي تحدد في المرسوم بما فيها شرط التخلي عن القطع الأجنبي: 
‌أ- جميع الصكوك التي تتضمن اقتناء الأموال الموجودة في الخارج والقيم والمطاليب التي تقع على عاتق أشخاص مقيمين في الخارج وصكوك 

التصرف بهذه الأموال والقيم والمطاليب والتخلي عنها. 
‌ب- جميع الصكوك التي تتضمن توقيع دين لمصلحة أشخاص مقيمين في الخارج أو التصرف به أو تسديده، وكذلك جميع صكوك التصرف 

بالأموال والقيم والديون لمصلحة الأشخاص المذكورين. 
‌ج- جميع الصكوك التي تتضمن اقتناء القيم المحررة بالذهب أو بعملة غير الليرة السورية أو التي تتضمن التصرف بهذه القيم أو التخلي عنها. 
‌د- أساليب تسديد استيراد وتصدير أي نوع من الأموال. 
‌ه- نقل وحمل وسائل الدفع بالعملة السورية وبالقطع الأجنبي، والأسناد السورية والأجنبية، والذهب المسكوك والسبائك الذهبية، ضمن حدود 

النطاق الجمركي. 
‌و- بيع وشراء الذهب مسكوكاً أو سبائك. 
‌ز- نقل وسائل الدفع بالعملة السورية وبالقطع إلى الخارج عن طريق البريد. 
2- يجوز بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء تحديد شروط تدخل المصارف والمؤسسات والأشخاص الآخرين في الأمور المشار إليها أعلاه، على 

ألا يتضمن هذا التحديد أو يستوجب أية ضمانة من أي نوع لصالح المصارف أو المؤسسات أو الأشخاص المذكورين فيما عدا الأحكام المنصوص 

عليها في المادة 7. 
3- يتولى مكتب القطع ممارسة المراقبة المذكورة وإعطاء الرخص المبحوث عنها أعلاه. 
المادة 2 
1- تحدث مؤسسة عامة ذات شخصية اعتبارية واستقلال مالي وإداري، تدعى (مكتب القطع) وتخضع لرقابة الدولة وتتمتع بضمانتها. 
2- مركز المكتب في دمشق، ويمكن إنشاء فروع له في مدن أخرى حيث تدعو الحاجة إليها، وذلك بقرار من وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية 

بناءً على اقتراح إدارة مكتب القطع. 
3- لا يخضع مكتب القطع لقوانين المحاسبة العامة وأنظمتها. 
4- يراقب ديوان المحاسبات حسابات المكتب بواسطة مفوضي الحسابات، ضمن الحدود والأصول المبينة في المادة 17. 
المادة 3 
أغراض مكتب القطع هي: 
1- إصدار الأنظمة التطبيقية المتعلقة بالأمور المبينة في المادة الأولى. وذلك ضمن الحدود المعينة في المراسيم المنوه عنها في المادة 

المذكورة، والسهر على حسن تنفيذ هذه المراسيم والأنظمة، والتحري عن مخالفاتها وضبط هذه المخالفات. 
2- إجراء جميع العمليات المتعلقة بالذهب والقطع الأجنبي في سبيل غايات نقدية وخاصة منها تنظيم مستوى أسعار النقد. 
‌أ- تجري عمليات مؤسسة الإصدار المتعلقة بالقطع الأجنبي والذهب بواسطة مكتب القطع. 
‌ب- كما تجري بواسطة هذا المكتب جميع العمليات المتعلقة بموجودات الذهب والقطع الأجنبي الخاضعة لضمانة الدولة، سواء أكانت هذه 

العمليات تعود لأصل هذه الموجودات أم لفوائدها. 
3- إجراء جميع العمليات المتعلقة بالذهب والقطع الأجنبي لحساب الإدارات والمؤسسات العامة أو لاستيراد المحروقات. 
4- قبض ودفع جميع المبالغ الناجمة عن تنفيذ اتفاقات التقاص والمدفوعات وتحويل رؤوس الأموال المعقودة بين الجمهورية السورية والبلاد 

الأجنبية، وإجراء جميع عمليات التمويل الملحوظة في الاتفاقات المذكورة أو اللازمة لتنفيذها. 
المادة 4 
1- لا تطبق على العمليات المتعلقة بالذهب والقطع التي يجريها مكتب القطع مع مؤسسات وأشخاص غير "مصرف سورية المركزي" 

أسعار التعادل المحددة في المادتين 12 و13 من المرسوم التشريعي ذي الرقم 87 والتاريخ 28/3/1953. 
2- تجري العمليات المذكورة في الفقرتين (2- ب) و (3) من المادة السابقة وفقاً للأسعار التي يحددها "وزير المالية" بناءً 

على اقتراح مكتب القطع. 
3- وتجري سائر العمليات الأخرى وفقاً للأسعار التي يحددها مكتب القطع. 
المادة 5 
يستفيد مكتب القطع أو يتحمل: 
1- الأرباح التي تجنيها الدولة والخسائر التي تتكبدها تنفيذاً لأحكام المادتين 24 و27 من المرسوم التشريعي ذي الرقم 87 والتاريخ 

28/3/1953. 
2- الأرباح التي تجنيها الدولة والخسائر التي تتكبدها تنفيذاً لاتفاقات التقاص والمدفوعات وانتقال رؤوس الأموال المعقودة بين الجمهورية 

السورية والبلاد الأجنبية وبصورة خاصة الأرباح والخسائر الناجمة تنفيذاً لأحكام الفقرة 3 من المادة 68 من المرسوم التشريعي ذي الرقم 87 

والتاريخ 28/3/1953. 
المادة 6 
يفتح باسم مكتب القطع حساب خاص تقيد فيه: 
1- الأرباح والخسائر المذكورة في المادة (5) السابقة. 
2- الأرباح التي يجنيها مكتب القطع والخسائر التي يتكبدها عن موجوداته الخاصة بالذهب والقطع الأجنبي. 
3- نتائج استثمار مكتب القطع التي تظهر في نهاية دورته المالية عن أعماله المبينة في المادة (3) وذلك مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 

(16). 
المادة 7 
يجري تمويل عمليات مكتب القطع المتعلقة بالذهب والقطع الأجنبي إما من قبل مؤسسة الإصدار وفقاً للأحكام القانونية الناظمة لتشكيل الاحتياطي 

النقدي والتصرف به، أو من قبل المؤسسة المكلفة بإدارة مؤسسة الإصدار مع الضمانات الملائمة لمقتضيات هذا التمويل، أو من قبل مكتب القطع 

نفسه من موجوداته الخاصة بالليرات السورية أو بالذهب أو بالقطع الأجنبي. 
المادة 8 
1- يسمح لمكتب القطع بأن يعقد لدى "مصرف سورية المركزي" سلفاً بدون فائدة لا يمكن أن تتجاوز الحدود التالية: 
أولاً- فيما يتعلق بعمليات الذهب والقطع الأجنبي: الفرق بين سعر كلفة الموجودات بالذهب والقطع الأجنبي التي اقتناها المكتب وتخلى عنها 

إلى مؤسسة الإصدار، وبين السعر الرسمي للموجودات نفسها. 
إن الفرق بين حاصل البيع الصافي لموجودات الذهب والقطع الأجنبي التي يحصل عليها مكتب القطع من مصرف سورية المركزي وبين قيمتها 

بالسعر الرسمي يخصص حتماً لتسديد هذه السلف. 
ثانياً- فيما يتعلق بعمليات التمويل المنصوص عنها في اتفاقات التقاص والمدفوعات وانتقال رؤوس الأموال، أو اللازمة لتنفيذ هذه الاتفاقات. 
مقدار المطاليب المعترف بها لمكتب القطع تنفيذاً لأحكام هذه الاتفاقات مقومة عند الاقتضاء بحسب سعر السوق الحرة للعملات بتاريخ تسديد 

المطاليب الذكورة إلى المستفيدين منها 
تسدد هذه السلف حتماً بالتخلي إلى "مصرف سورية المركزي" 
‌أ- عن المبالغ المدفوعة بالليرات السورية إلى مكتب القطع تنفيذاً للاتفاقات المذكورة. 
‌ب- عن المطاليب على البلاد الأجنبية التي يحصل عليها مكتب القطع تنفيذاً للاتفاقات المذكورة مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة (أولاً) السابقة. 
ثالثاً- فيما يتعلق بالتعليمات المقيدة في الحساب الخاص المبحوث عنه في المادة 6 مبلغ الرصيد المدين لهذا الحساب. تسدد هذه السلف حتماً 

من الأرباح المنصوص عليها في المادة السادسة. 
2- يمكن أن توضع في التغطية السلف المبحوث عنها في هذه المادة وتقيد في حقل خاص وفقاً لأحكام المادة 25 من المرسوم التشريعي ذي الرقم 

87 والتاريخ 28/3/1953 
المادة 9 
1- يتولى إدارة مكتب القطع لجنة إدارة تتألف من: 
• رئيس يعنيه وزير المالية: رئيساً. 
• مدير مصرف سورية المركزي المختص بدائرة العلاقات الخارجية: نائباً للرئيس. 
• مندوب عن وزارة المالية: عضواً. 
• مندوب عن وزارة الاقتصاد الوطني: عضواً. 
• رئيس دائرة العلاقات الخارجية في مصرف سورية المركزي: مقرراً. 
يسمى المندوبان وملازماهما بقرار من الوزير المختص. ويسمى حاكم مصرف سورية المركزي من ينوب عن المدير أو عن رئيس دائرة 

العلاقات الخارجية في حال غيابهما. 
تعمل لجنة إدارة مكتب القطع ضمن نطاق التوجيهات العامة التي تصدر إليها من مجلس النقد والتسليف. 
2- يحق للجنة الإدارة أن تدعو إلى جلساتها الأشخاص الذين ترى فائدة في حضورهم ويكون رأيهم استشارياً فحسب. 
3- يمنح أعضاء اللجنة والأشخاص الذين يحضرون اجتماعاتهم تعويضاً يحدد بقرار من وزير المالية ويتحمله مكتب القطع. 

المادة 10 
1- تجتمع اللجنة الإدارية بدعوة من الرئيس أو نائبه بناءً على طلب عضوين. 
2- تعتبر اجتماعات اللجنة الإدارية قانونية بحضور ثلاثة من أعضائها على الأقل وتتخذ مقرراتها بأكثرية الأعضاء الحاضرين وفي حال تساوي 

الأصوات يرجح جانب الرئيس. 
3- تتمتع اللجنة الإدارية بأوسع السلطات لتحقيق أغراض مكتب القطع. 
4- تقدم اللجنة الإدارية اقتراحات المراسيم المتعلقة بالعمليات المنصوص عليها في المادة الأولى بعد أخذ موافقة مجلس النقد والتسليف. 
5- تعين اللجنة الإدارية المؤسسات والأشخاص المأذون لهم بتعاطي الأعمال المنصوص عنها في المادة الأولى كما أنها تلغي هذا التعيين. 
6- تعين اللجنة الإدارية شروط وحدود تدخل مكتب القطع في سوق الذهب والقطع وتحدد بصورة خاصة الأسعار التي يمكن للمكتب المذكور أن 

يتعامل بها، مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام المادة الرابعة. 
7- تضع اللجنة الإدارية الأنظمة والتعليمات اللازمة لتطبيق اتفاقات التقاص والمدفوعات وانتقال رؤوس الأموال المعقودة بين الجمهورية 

السورية والبلاد الأجنبية. 
8- تضع اللجنة الإدارية النظام الداخلي لمكتب القطع، يصدق هذا النظام بقرار من وزير المالية: 
تعين اللجنة وتعزل مدير مكتب القطع وموظفيه وتحدد رواتبهم وتحدد الحصة الواجب اقتطاعها من أصل الغرامات والمصادرات والمصالحات 

لمنحها إلى الموظفين المكلفين بتنفيذ هذا المرسوم التشريعي أو رصدها إلى مشاريع يستفيدون منها، ولا يجوز أن تتجاوز هذه الحصة نسبة عشرة 

بالمائة من قيمة الغرامات والمصادرات والمصالحات المذكورة. 
9- بغية تسيير الأعمال العادية أو المستعجلة يحق للجنة إدارة مكتب القطع أن تفوض ضمن الشروط التي تحددها، رئيسها أو نائبه بالاشتراك مع 

مدير مكتب القطع بممارسة جميع سلطاتها أو بعضها. 
10- يجوز أن ينص في الصكوك الصادرة تنفيذاً لأنظمة مكتب القطع على العمل بها من تاريخ صدورها وقبل نشرها في الجريدة الرسمية. 
المادة 11 
1- يتولى مدير مكتب القطع تنفيذ مقررات اللجنة الإدارية. 
2- ويدير أعمال دوائر القطع ويراقبها. 
3- يمثل مكتب القطع لدى المحاكم والإدارات العامة والأفراد. 
4- يحرك الدعاوى ويدافع عنها ويلاحقها. 
5- ويستطيع أن يفوض بعض الموظفين بممارسة سلطاته في أمور معينة. 
المادة 12 
يتولى مصرف سورية المركزي وينفذ أعمال مكتب القطع لحساب الدولة وتعقد لجنة إدارة مكتب القطع لهذه الغاية مع المصرف المركزي 

الاتفاقات اللازمة بما في ذلك تحديد قواعد وشروط تنفيذ الأعمال واحتساب النفقات التي يتكبدها المصرف المركزي من جراء ذلك وتقاضي 

العمولات، وتصدق هذه الاتفاقات بقرار من وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة. 
المادة 13 
1- يحدد وزير المالية بناءً على اقتراح اللجنة الإدارية، مقدار العمولات والرسوم والنفقات التي يسمح لمكتب القطع باستيفائها عن العمولات 

الخاضعة لمراقبته وترخيصه، وتقيد حاصلاتها إيراداً لمكتب القطع. 
2- يحق لوزير المالية أن يمنح مكتب القطع من أموال الخزينة الجاهزة السلف لتأمين نفقاته الإدارية. 
المادة 14 
يراقب وزير المالية مكتب القطع عن طريق ممثل وزارة المالية في لجنة إدارة المكتب. 
يحق لهذا الممثل أن يوقف تنفيذ المقررات والعمليات التي يراها مخالفة للقوانين والأنظمة أو منافية لمصلحة الدولة، وعليه أن يطلع وزير المالية 

على هذا التوقيف. فإذا لم يبت وزير المالية بالأمر خلال ثمانية أيام من تاريخ التوقيف، يصبح القرار أو العملية قابلاً للتنفيذ. 
المادة 15 
ينشر مكتب القطع كل ستة أشهر مرة كشفاً بوضعه الدائن والمدين وفقاً للنموذج الذي يقره وزير المالية. 
المادة 16 
1- تقفل اللجنة الإدارية حسابات مكتب القطع في 31 كانون الأول من كل سنة. 
2- إذا كان حساب استثمار مكتب القطع رابحاً استعمل الوفر لتسديد السلف الملحوظة في المادة 13، وينقل الباقي بقرار من اللجنة الإدارية إلى 

الدورة المقبلة أو يحول إلى الحساب الخاص المبحوث عنه في المادة السادسة كلاً أو جزءاً. 
3- ترفع حسابات مكتب القطع مع تقرير عن أعماله إلى وزير المالية خلال شهرين من إقفال الدورة المالية. 
المادة 17 
1- تخضع حسابات مكتب القطع خلال شهرين من إقفال الدورة المالية إلى تدقيق اثنين من مفوضي الحسابات يعينهما ديوان المحاسبات، يعطى 

هذان المفوضان مهلة ثلاثين يوماً لتدقيق الحسابات المذكورة ولهما الحق المطلق في مراقبة قيود المكتب والإطلاع على دفاتره ومراسلاته وضبوطه 

وبصورة عامة على جميع قيوده. 
2- أن تصديق الحسابات من قبل المفوضين يبرئ ذمة إدارة المكتب ويقوم مقام مراقبة ديوان المحاسبات القضائية. 
3- وفي حال رفض التصديق يبت وزير المالية بالأمر. 
المادة 18 
1- تجري تصفية مكتب القطع بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء يحدد هذه التصفية. 
2- تخصص موجودات الحساب المذكور في المادة السادسة بالدرجة الأولى لتغطية التزامات مكتب القطع إذا كانت أموال المكتب الخاصة لا 

تكفي لتغطية هذه الالتزامات. 
3- تستفيد الدولة من رصيد تصفية الحساب الخاص وحساب المكتب الأخرى أو تتحمل هذه التصفية وفقاً لأحكام المادة الثانية. 
المادة 19 
1- يعاقب بغرامة تتراوح بين 100 ليرة سورية وعشرة آلاف ليرة سورية وبالسجن من أسبوع واحد إلى ستة أشهر أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين 

فقط كل من يخالف أو يحاول مخالفة أحكام المراسيم والأنظمة والتعليمات المتخذة تنفيذاً للمادتين الأولى والثالثة من هذا المرسوم التشريعي سواء 

أكان فاعلاً أو شريكاً. 
2- وفي حالة التكرار تضاعف العقوبة. 
3- وبالإضافة إلى العقوبة المحددة أعلاه يحكم لمنفعة مكتب القطع: بمصادرة أو إعادة القيم والمطاليب موضوع المخالفة وبمصادرة 

الأرباح التي جناها المخالف من المخالفة وبمصادرة وسائل النقل التي استخدمها المخالف في إثبات المخالفة إذا كانت ملكاً له. 
4- إن النظر في المخالفات المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة والحكم بالعقوبات المعينة لها هي من اختصاص محاكم الجزاء البدائية بصرف النظر 

عن مقدار المبالغ التي هي موضوع المخالفة وعن العقوبات المحددة لها. 
5- إن المبالغ والغرامات المحكوم بها بموجب هذه المادة يمكن تحصيلها من تركة المخالفين. 
6- تعتبر الغرامات والمصادرات المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة تعويضاً مدنياً لمكتب القطع. 
المادة 20 
1- مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام المادة التاسعة عشرة يحق لمكتب القطع أن يفرض غرامة قدرها 100 ليرة سورية (عن كل يوم تأخير) على كل 

مصرف أو مؤسسة أو شخص لا يقدم في المهل التي يحددها مكتب القطع البيانات والكشوف والمعلومات الإحصائية التي يطلبها المكتب على 

العمليات المنصوص عنها في المادة الأولى. 
2- تحصّل هذه الغرامة وفقاً لقانون جباية الأموال العامة. 
المادة 21 
1- يقوم بضبط مخالفات القطع ومصادرة أو حجز المبالغ والقيم التي هي موضوع المخالفة وحجز وسائل النقل في حال وجودها من: 
‌أ- موظفو الضابطة العدلية. 
‌ب- موظفو الضرائب والرسوم والجمارك والبريد. 
‌ج- موظفو مكتب القطع المكلفون بصورة أصولية بهذه المهمة. 
2- يعمل بضبوط مخالفات القطع ما لم يثبت عكسها. 
المادة 22 
1- تجري الملاحقات بناءً على طلب مدير مكتب القطع. 
2- يجوز لموظفي مكتب القطع أن يرافعوا أمام جميع المحاكم في قضايا القطع إذا كانوا مزودين بتفويض من مدير مكتب القطع. 
3- المصادرات والمحجوزات التي تؤخذ من مجهول والتي لا يراجع بشأنها خلال سنة من تاريخ مصادرتها وحجزها تصبح حقاً مكتسباً لمكتب 

القطع. 
المادة 23 
1- يحق للجنة إدارة مكتب القطع عقد التسويات على مخالفات القطع قبل الحكم أو بعده وتؤدي التسوية إلى الكف عن جميع التتبعات 

والملاحقات القانونية في جميع مراحلها. 
2- يحق للجنة إدارة مكتب القطع أن تفوض إدارة الجمارك بإجراء التسويات ضمن الشروط التي تحددها. 
المادة 24 
1- يجوز تثبيت مخالفات القطع وتنظيم ضبوطها بالاستناد إلى كل ما يتوفر لدى الأشخاص المنصوص عليهم في المادة 21 من معلومات أو 

وثائق أو ضبوط ويحق لموظفي مكتب القطع المكلفين بالتحري عن المخالفات وتنظيم ضبوطها والإطلاع على جميع المعلومات الشفهية والخطية 

المتعلقة بالتحريات التي يجرونها كما يحق لهم أن يطلبوا إبراز جميع القيود والوثائق الحسابية التي تسهل عمل التحقيق. 
2- على جميع الدوائر والمصالح العامة بما فيها دوائر النيابة العامة وكتّاب المحاكم أن تبلغ من تلقاء نفسها مكتب القطع جميع المعلومات 

والوثائق التي من شأنها أن تسهل التحري عن مخالفات القطع وضبطها. 
المادة 25 
تطبق بحق موظفي مكتب القطع الذين يفشون عن غير قصد المعلومات التي يطلعون عليها بحكم الوظيفة العقوبات المنصوص عنها في المادة 565 

من قانون العقوبات. 
المادة 25 
تطبق بحق موظفي مكتب القطع الذين يفشون عن غير قصد المعلومات التي يطلعون عليها بحكم الوظيفة العقوبات المنصوص عنها في المادة 565 

من قانون العقوبات. 
المادة 26 
تلاحق مخالفات القطع المقترفة قبل نفاذ هذا المرسوم التشريعي وفقاً لأنظمة القطع النافذة حين وقوعها، أما التسويات المتعلقة بها فتجري وفقاً 

للمادة 23 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي. 
المادة 27 
1- يلغى صندوق القطع المحدث بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 55 تاريخ 10 تشرين الأول 1949، كما يلغى مكتب القطع المحدث بالمرسوم 

التشريعي رقم 92 تاريخ 10 شباط 1948 وتنقل كافة موجوداتهما ومطاليبهما والتزاماتهما وأعبائهما من أي نوع كانت إلى مكتب القطع المحدث 

بمقتضى هذا المرسوم التشريعي. 
2- يمكن أن يجري تنفيذ أحكام هذه المادة بصورة تدريجية في مهلة لا تتجاوز ثلاثة أشهر. 
المادة 28 
مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 27 يلغى: 
1- المرسوم التشريعي رقم 16 تاريخ 20/4/1944. 
2- المرسوم التشريعي رقم 92 تاريخ 10/2/1948. 
3- المرسوم التشريعي رقم 103 تاريخ 28/11/1949. 
4- المرسوم التشريعي رقم 55 تاريخ 10/10/1949. 
وتلغى أيضاً بصورة عامة كافة الأحكام القانونية المخالفة لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي. 
المادة 29 
ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي ويبلغ من يلزم لتنفيذه.

----------

